# 2009 Wego Tour



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We have heard a lot of feedback on the 2009 Wego Tour and have heard there are interested promoters in joining the 2009 calendar. Therefore, we wanted to start this thread early and invite promoters and competitors to give some feedback on next year's tour. Here are some of the key questions:
1.) How many shows?
2.) Where should the shows be (go to West Texas, stay only in Texas, expand, etc.)?
3.) Should we put certain requirements on the shows (cash awards, etc.)?

If you are a promoter and are interested in having a show on next year's tour, we are asking you to fill out an application so we can plan next year's schedule:
2009 Promoter Application Form
Please resubmit this as early as possible to help speed the process of announcing next year's schedule.


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 09:02 PM~11388705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We"ll be there for sure. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 4 2008, 06:54 AM~11514843
> *We have heard a lot of feedback on the 2009 Wego Tour and have heard there are interested promoters in joining the 2009 calendar.  Therefore, we wanted to start this thread early and invite promoters and competitors to give some feedback on next year's tour.  Here are some of the key questions:
> 1.) How many shows?
> 2.) Where should the shows be (go to West Texas, stay only in Texas, expand, etc.)?
> ...


x-100


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 4 2008, 08:29 AM~11514976
> *We"ll be there for sure.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TTT
> *


x2


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 4 2008, 01:37 PM~11517368
> *x2
> *


What's up x2.......


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Also, I would like some feedback on this year's tour stops (PLEASE PM ME IF IT'S NEGATIVE...let's not blast the promoters on here). Which shows would you like to see on the tour again and which shows would you prefer not to see.....let me know!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I would like to see the tour stay in Texas. As far as the shows go they need to be at least once a month or spread out, it gets hard when you have to travel to a show every 2 weeks or like this month one after another. I live in Austin so most of the shows were close enough to where we could drive up there and back in the same day, but like people that live in Dallas, Ft. Worth area (for example) There gonna have to travel twice this month alone in almost the same area.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 4 2008, 06:54 AM~11514843
> *We have heard a lot of feedback on the 2009 Wego Tour and have heard there are interested promoters in joining the 2009 calendar.  Therefore, we wanted to start this thread early and invite promoters and competitors to give some feedback on next year's tour.  Here are some of the key questions:
> 1.) How many shows?
> 2.) Where should the shows be (go to West Texas, stay only in Texas, expand, etc.)?
> ...



Tell you the truth i think it should stay in texas but at the same time i hope to see it grow big as LRM. 

looking forward to 09 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I feel it's great if some promoters can give out cash prizes, but then if it is made a requirement, you will eliminate some promoters that don't have big sponsors or big money backing them. The show we did was great! We had a great turnout and we owe that in part to Wego and of course the support of all the participants. If you start making restrictions, then you will have to make everyone give out the same cash, same trophies, and use the same judges at EVERY show to make it fair. The tour has helped many promoters feel confident that they will have a good turnout and if it becomes all about money, then I feel it will end up with the same fate as LRM. Meaning, that the more you spend, the more you will have to charge. You have done a great job with Wego and I don't see it slowing down for ya'll anytime soon!!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I THINK YA'LL SHOULD KEEP IN TEXAS AND I AGREE W/ 73MONTE TO TRY AND HAVE IT SPREAD OUT....BUT ALSO KEEP THE JUDGES THE SAME AT EVERYSHOW TO KEEP EVERYTHING CONSISTANT....JUST MY .02.....BUT LOVE THE TOUR


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

and not have them in the middle of nowhere. have them in a city

except san marcus and temple. those get alot of rides out


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I would have liked to have seen what a San Antonio or Corpus Christi/Galveston show would have done ...  

I really liked the Victoria show I'd like to see cars from all over Texas converge.. 

As far as keeping it in Texas I think thats cool but then again you'll never get out of state cars to wanna come in to show in the Tour.. Like New Mexico, AZ, NV, and all the other hard hitters out there... I'm actually supprised to see OKLAHOMA comes for every show thats real cool..


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

I like the mostly Texas Tour Idea! I have seen rides from out side of Texas so I think It would benefit the WEGO tour to expand outside to OK,LA, NM?????

My hope would be that we can get some big shows going down on the tour, but then again I've been a spectator how than a participant.

It's gotta grow!
My.02  

P Nutt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TAKE IT SLOW AND MAKE IT GROW!!


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Stay in texas :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Stay in texas :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Stay in texas :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz+Sep 7 2008, 04:42 AM~11538854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 4 2008, 07:43 PM~11520613
> *Also, I would like some feedback on this year's tour stops (PLEASE PM ME IF IT'S NEGATIVE...let's not blast the promoters on here).  Which shows would you like to see on the tour again and which shows would you prefer not to see.....let me know!
> *


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I think the venues need to be inspected at each show to ensure its a proper venue for a show. Second I think that the promotors should fork out prize money at each and have it consistant with the other shows to get more peoples interest in coming out the shows.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that there should be a cash prize or at least a trophy for 2nd and 3rd places on the standings at the end of the year. I think that it would keep people more motivated to do the *whole* tour.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 7 2008, 03:50 PM~11541015
> *I think that there should be a cash prize or at least a trophy for 2nd and 3rd places on the standings at the end of the year.  I think that it would keep people more motivated to do the whole tour.
> *


...and it would just be cool :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 5 2008, 11:31 PM~11532466
> *TAKE IT SLOW AND MAKE IT GROW!!
> *



X2


----------



## RO-BLOCK79 (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

and


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Car Dance Competition



> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 4 2008, 07:54 AM~11514843
> *We have heard a lot of feedback on the 2009 Wego Tour and have heard there are interested promoters in joining the 2009 calendar.  Therefore, we wanted to start this thread early and invite promoters and competitors to give some feedback on next year's tour.  Here are some of the key questions:
> 1.) How many shows?
> 2.) Where should the shows be (go to West Texas, stay only in Texas, expand, etc.)?
> ...


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

No more back to back shows, especially like waco and austin, thats a benifit of the people that live in central texas. Shows need to be spread out. El paso, odessa, san angelo, arkansas, oklahoma, bring it north, oh and the venues need to be inspected beforehand.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

OH, and promoting the shows would help, most of the shows this year were only attended by the participants. Public most of the time did not know about the shows.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I LIKE THE SHOWS THE WAY THEY ARE. BIG, SMALL, LOTS OF PRIZE MONEY, NO PRIZE MONEY WHATEVER, *DALLAS LOWRIDERS* WILL BE THERE. I THINK EXPANDING THE SHOWS TO WEST TEXAS AND UP NORTH WOULD BE GOOD ALSO. 


JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

i know one thing, it seems like the artists need to be changed too...not the current ones, but im saying at every show....i understand you guys have like "Official artists" or whatever, but it gets pretty repetitious hearing the same people singing the same songs at all the shows....hell i never even heard of that one chick that always sings until the wego tour, but damn, i think i got all her songs memorized.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: im not knocking em or anything like that, but its enough to have seen them 3-4 times, not to mention 2-3 times in a month...

i also think that SOME sort of cash needs to be given out....AT EVERY SHOW. i mean, you gotta look at it, there are a few guys that have followed this tour religously that have $80k plus into their rides...then they go all the way to some little ass town and walk away with a plaque or something kinda sux for them...i mean, gas aint cheap for one, especially when pulling a big car hauler....maybe give a longest traveled cash award at every show too....that way people down south would be more up for it when the shows are up north and vise versa...do more special awards, best paint, engraving, plating, display, stuff like that....i think there was only two shows this year that did all that....these people who are promoting these shows i know arent rich, but when you are talking $20-$30 per entry, theres alot of money left over to give back to the people....after all, the people make the show....that seemed to be a big thing that LRM never could understand....

dont get me wrong, i have ahd a great time on the wego tour this year, it has been very fun and dont regret it at all....i think you guys are definately on the right track...

oh, also, if you go out of texas, then you need to even it up...dont go to louisiana where it is easy for houston people to get to, but a distance for DFW people and then not go to oklahoma where its easy for DFW people to get to but a distance for houston people....all im saying is take into account the majority of the people who have been going and where they are from....OR, JUST STAY IN TEXAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

THA WEGO TOUR WAS TEXAS STAYED!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Do it like LRM but do it better have all the main Texas citys
Dallas- Dallas Fair park
San Antonio-Alamo Dome
Houston-Reliant Arena
make these shows the main ones and then throw in some smaller shows like
El Paso- Civic Center
Ft. Worth- Convention center
Arlington- Convention center
Waco, Austin,and maybe Lubbock, Do a good amount of car shows Dont go over board with to many it will make it more competitive


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 28 2008, 10:30 PM~11724866
> *i know one thing, it seems like the artists need to be changed too...not the current ones, but im saying at every show....i understand you guys have like "Official artists" or whatever, but it gets pretty repetitious hearing the same people singing the same songs at all the shows....hell i never even heard of that one chick that always sings until the wego tour, but damn, i think i got all her songs memorized.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: im not knocking em or anything like that, but its enough to have seen them 3-4 times, not to mention 2-3 times in a month...
> 
> i also think that SOME sort of cash needs to be given out....AT EVERY SHOW.  i mean, you gotta look at it, there are a few guys that have followed this tour religously that have $80k plus into their rides...then they go all the way to some little ass town and walk away with a plaque or something kinda sux for them...i mean, gas aint cheap for one, especially when pulling a big car hauler....maybe give a longest traveled cash award at every show too....that way people down south would be more up for it when the shows are up north and vise versa...do more special awards, best paint, engraving, plating, display, stuff like that....i think there was only two shows this year that did all that....these people who are promoting these shows i know arent rich, but when you are talking $20-$30 per entry, theres alot of money left over to give back to the people....after all, the people make the show....that seemed to be a big thing that LRM never could understand....
> ...


 :yes: :yes: Well spoken :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Beer and burgers should be given to the Wego employees. :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

EXPAND EXPAND EXPAND
Bring the show tho CALI. Maybe alternate from state to state so all the shows are not back to back in the same area. Just my two cents representing NORTHERN CALI


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

AUSTIN TEXAS is in the middle of all this cities, 
Super Show Home, will not be too far for everone
:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 1 2008, 08:57 PM~11754363
> *Do it like LRM but do it better have all the main Texas citys
> Dallas- Dallas Fair park
> San Antonio-Alamo Dome
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 1 2008, 08:57 PM~11754363
> *Do it like LRM but do it better have all the main Texas citys
> Dallas- Dallas Fair park
> San Antonio-Alamo Dome
> ...


thats a good idea, but another thing that needs to happen is this,

if you are going to offer alot of money at the last show like this year, you need to make the people in the running for that "qualify" at at least one of the other shows, its not fair to people who have shown all year long at every show to be assed out at the last show beacuse all these new faces decide they want to show up jsut for the cash at the one show....like this year, i know i am gonna win the bike championship, not talking shit but i know i will, (unless someone busts out some crazy ass shit for the last tow shows) anyways, i have a homie who has, just like me, been to every show on the tour, well all but one.....but i know that at the last show if they did 1st, 2nd, and 3rd best of show, he would get at least 3rd compared to the bikes that have been showing, but from what i hear, there is supposed to be a few of the top contenders in the country coming out, so my homie, who has supported the tour the whole year, is going to be assed out come vegas, just becasue someone decides they want to show up because alot of money is offered, i think thats kinda messed up...but thats the way its gonna go and we have accepted that, and will continue to support the tour..

i also think that the actual points shouldnt be posted, jsut the places, the way it is now, the person knows if they are in first and ahead by so many points, they can do the math and figure out if they have to go or not, and more times than not, whena person realizes, they dont have to go to retain their first place spot, then they wont....and it will also keep the other guys interested becasue there is always that "chance" they make take over 1st....jsut post the points vefore the very last show, then when people see them, they may improve alot of shit right before the last show to capture that top spot at the show, i think it will make things more interesting..

oh, and be sure to give out point sheets next year so people will know where to improve....



> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Oct 3 2008, 04:09 PM~11771271
> *AUSTIN TEXAS is in the middle of all this cities,
> Super Show Home, will not be too far for everone
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: you must be from Austin


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 3 2008, 04:14 PM~11772207
> *thats a good idea, but another thing that needs to happen is this,
> 
> if you are going to offer alot of money at the last show like this year, you need to make the people in the running for that "qualify" at at least one of the other shows, its not fair to people who have shown all year long at every show to be assed out at the last show beacuse all these new faces decide they want to show up jsut for the cash at the one show....like this year, i know i am gonna win the bike championship, not talking shit but i know i will, (unless someone busts out some crazy ass shit for the last tow shows) anyways, i have a homie who has, just like me, been to every show on the tour, well all but one.....but i know that at the last show if they did 1st, 2nd, and 3rd best of show, he would get at least 3rd compared to the bikes that have been showing, but from what i hear, there is supposed to be a few of the top contenders in the country coming out, so my homie, who has supported the tour the whole year, is going to be assed out come vegas, just becasue someone decides they want to show up because alot of money is offered, i think thats kinda messed up...but thats the way its gonna go and we have accepted that, and will continue to support the tour..
> ...


It doesn't work like that, but Jon would be better at explaining it, but each car show gives out their awards by their budget. So every show is like Los Magnificos, part of the WEGO tour. By going to every show helps you qualify for Wego awards which is separate from what each show gives out. So you can go only once to any of those shows, but you won't qualify for the WEGO awards. So if a bike goes and it beats you they will get the money that Los Magnificos is giving out, but they don't qualify for the WEGO money. O.K. I tried, but still doesn't make sense.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 3 2008, 10:38 PM~11774368
> *It doesn't work like that, but Jon would be better at explaining it, but each car show gives out their awards by their budget.  So every show is like Los Magnificos, part of the WEGO tour.  By going to every show helps you qualify for Wego awards which is separate from what each show gives out.  So you can go only once to any of those shows, but you won't qualify for the WEGO awards. So if a bike goes and it beats you they will get the money that Los Magnificos is giving out, but they don't qualify for the WEGO money.  O.K. I tried, but still doesn't make sense.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i get what your saying, but this topic is supposed to the for things that people would like to see different or changed about the tour....


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

HAVE A SUPER SHOW IN AUSTIN, BECAUSE ITS CENTRAL TEXAS AND IT WOULD BE MORE EASIER FOR NORTH AND SOUTH TEXAS TO MEET IN THE MIDDLE, MAKE IT A FULL POINT SHOW AND A BIG ASS BLOW OUT, AND ADVERTISE ON RADIO THROUGH OUT TEXAS!!!!!!!JUST MY OPINION! ANY WAY DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE READY !!!!!!!! AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 1 2008, 07:57 PM~11754363
> *Do it like LRM but do it better have all the main Texas citys
> Dallas- Dallas Fair park
> San Antonio-Alamo Dome
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 7 2008, 03:50 PM~11541015
> *I think that there should be a cash prize or at least a trophy for 2nd and 3rd places on the standings at the end of the year.  I think that it would keep people more motivated to do the whole tour.
> *


thats a good idea.. and dont think iam sayin that cuz iam in 2nd or 3rd cuz iam not but yea even if its just a throphy to show people you were at the top of the competition :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Oct 3 2008, 04:09 PM~11771271
> *AUSTIN TEXAS is in the middle of all this cities,
> Super Show Home, will not be too far for everone
> :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 5 2008, 01:03 AM~11781087
> *thats a good idea.. and dont think iam sayin that cuz iam in 2nd or 3rd cuz iam not but yea even if its just a throphy to show people you were at the top of the competition  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 7 2008, 02:50 PM~11541015
> *I think that there should be a cash prize or at least a trophy for 2nd and 3rd places on the standings at the end of the year.  I think that it would keep people more motivated to do the whole tour.
> *


X2


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 5 2008, 12:03 AM~11781087
> *thats a good idea.. and dont think iam sayin that cuz iam in 2nd or 3rd cuz iam not but yea even if its just a throphy to show people you were at the top of the competition  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 2


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

FYI for those who placed in 2nd and 3rd last year we did give out a small crystal trophy award.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Oct 5 2008, 10:59 PM~11787441
> *FYI for those who placed in 2nd and 3rd last year we did give out a small crystal trophy award.
> *


foreal??? my bad, ill shut up now :biggrin: j/k


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 7 2008, 02:50 PM~11541015
> *I think that there should be a cash prize or at least a trophy for 2nd and 3rd places on the standings at the end of the year.  I think that it would keep people more motivated to do the whole tour.
> *



GOOD IDEA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 6 2008, 11:51 AM~11791759
> *GOOD IDEA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whats up dog, here is mine


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Oct 6 2008, 12:51 PM~11791759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, i didnt kno that either


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Oct 6 2008, 12:04 PM~11791825
> *whats up dog, here is mine
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Troy....just chillin homie....The best thing about the Wego Tour, is that you become friends with a lot of people, To those who dont really know, Me and Troy was on the tour competing since the beginning, and we went against each other at every show, and we became real cool homies...Without the tour, you wouldnt get 2 know people from different places, hell troy has came down here 2 help me out, and Ive been down there 2 help him out..So best believe, the Wego Tour is more than just a car show tour...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 6 2008, 12:51 PM~11791759
> *GOOD IDEA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 6 2008, 01:15 PM~11791891
> *Whats up Troy....just chillin homie....The best thing about the Wego Tour, is that you become friends with a lot of people, To those who dont really know, Me and Troy was on the tour competing since the beginning, and we went against each other at every show, and we became real cool homies...Without the tour, you wouldnt get 2 know people from different places, hell troy has came down here 2 help me out, and Ive been down there 2 help him out..So best believe, the Wego Tour is more than just a car show tour...
> *


x2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Oct 5 2008, 10:59 PM~11787441
> *FYI for those who placed in 2nd and 3rd last year we did give out a small crystal trophy award.
> *



:0 its not my fault i was just agreeing wit Miklo  .. last year i didnt even have a car


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 6 2008, 12:51 PM~11791759
> *GOOD IDEA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



just a question... can yall makes theses for thoses who are in 8th place too? :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 6 2008, 12:15 PM~11791891
> *Whats up Troy....just chillin homie....The best thing about the Wego Tour, is that you become friends with a lot of people, To those who dont really know, Me and Troy was on the tour competing since the beginning, and we went against each other at every show, and we became real cool homies...Without the tour, you wouldnt get 2 know people from different places, hell troy has came down here 2 help me out, and Ive been down there 2 help him out..So best believe, the Wego Tour is more than just a car show tour...
> *


 :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 6 2008, 01:17 PM~11792442
> *just a question... can yall makes theses for thoses who are in 8th place too?  :biggrin:
> *


whats up miggy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Oct 6 2008, 02:23 PM~11792498
> *whats up miggy
> *


whats up i just sent ya a message on the austin show page


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 6 2008, 01:24 PM~11792507
> *whats up i just sent ya a message on the austin show page
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Oct 6 2008, 02:10 PM~11792377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

this tour seems like a great idea i honestly didnt get a chance to go to the events but they seemed like a good turnout, i think there should be a show in south texas San Antonio and maybe even the Rio Grande Valley we have alot of great rides many riders have been waiting for a big show here in the valley, i started hosting a picnic for the valley for two years straight ive had a great response 60 to 70 cars both years, we had more shows come out after the first picnic now were are even creating a lowrider council, i say we need a show further south because i believe the closest show was in Victoria, but i think we should of had more than one, 
( i could be wrong maybe there was more than one but im sure that was the closest besides Austin) but if this is a Texas tour why not make it so everyone can attend to at least one show, just my opinion on this :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Oct 4 2008, 08:34 PM~11779651
> *HAVE A SUPER SHOW IN AUSTIN, BECAUSE ITS CENTRAL TEXAS AND IT WOULD BE MORE EASIER FOR NORTH AND SOUTH TEXAS TO MEET IN THE MIDDLE, MAKE IT A FULL POINT SHOW AND A BIG ASS BLOW OUT, AND ADVERTISE ON RADIO THROUGH OUT TEXAS!!!!!!!JUST MY OPINION! ANY WAY DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE READY !!!!!!!! AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm from Austin and i approved this message!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 6 2008, 03:08 PM~11793617
> *I'm from Austin and i approved this message!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


X545


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Oct 6 2008, 02:46 PM~11792688
> *this tour seems like a great idea i honestly didnt get a chance to go to the events but they seemed like a good turnout, i think there should be a show in south texas San Antonio and maybe even the Rio Grande Valley we have alot of great rides many riders have been waiting for a big show here in the valley, i started hosting a picnic for the valley for two years straight ive had a great response 60 to 70 cars both years, we had more shows come out after the first picnic now were are even creating a lowrider council, i say we need a show further south because i believe the closest show was in Victoria, but i think we should of had more than one,
> ( i could be wrong maybe there was more than one but im sure that was the closest besides Austin) but if this is a Texas tour why not make it so everyone can attend to at least one show, just my opinion on this :biggrin:
> *


A San Antonio show would be cool.


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 8 2008, 11:59 AM~11812189
> *A San Antonio show would be cool.
> *


yeah they have some clean rides in san anto :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 1 2008, 06:57 PM~11754363
> *Do it like LRM but do it better have all the main Texas citys
> Dallas- Dallas Fair park
> San Antonio-Alamo Dome
> ...



IF THEY WANNA BE LIKE LRM THEN THEY WOULD NOT ASK US SHIT. BE REAL FUCK LRM. DALLAS AND SAN ANTONIO GAVE LRM SOME OF THEIR BEST TURNOUTS ON THE TOUR. AND THEY TOOK THOSE SHOWS OFF THE TOUR LIKE WE WERENT SHIT. SO FUCK LRM, DO IT LIKE THE WEGO TOUR DOES IT. DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 12 2008, 09:59 AM~11842303
> *IF THEY WANNA BE LIKE LRM THEN THEY WOULD NOT ASK US SHIT. BE REAL FUCK LRM. DALLAS AND SAN ANTONIO GAVE LRM SOME OF THEIR BEST TURNOUTS ON THE TOUR. AND THEY TOOK THOSE SHOWS OFF THE TOUR LIKE WE WERENT SHIT. SO FUCK LRM, DO IT LIKE THE WEGO TOUR DOES IT. DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE.
> *



x2


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Bring the WEGO Tour to Cali :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Oct 13 2008, 12:23 AM~11847035
> *Bring the WEGO Tour to Cali :thumbsup:
> *


what happened to lrm :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

the wego super show should stay in houston the tour was born in houston so it needs to stay.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 13 2008, 01:08 AM~11847217
> *the wego super show should stay in houston the tour was born in houston so it needs to stay.
> *


x2


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 13 2008, 01:08 AM~11847217
> *the wego super show should stay in houston the tour was born in houston so it needs to stay.
> *


agreed

but the tour definetely needs to come a little further south for next year


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Oct 12 2008, 11:23 PM~11847035
> *Bring the WEGO Tour to Cali :thumbsup:
> *


how come yall don't come down here or make it out of st. but close to tx n cali. i mean, it did start here and its on a point system so say theres a show in "cali". u got money but not enough. when u can make a show a little closer to home but still outta st. so if u cant make it then ur screwed on the points. just .02 from a 15 yr old. not intended to anyone


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 4 2008, 06:54 AM~11514843
> *We have heard a lot of feedback on the 2009 Wego Tour and have heard there are interested promoters in joining the 2009 calendar.  Therefore, we wanted to start this thread early and invite promoters and competitors to give some feedback on next year's tour.  Here are some of the key questions:
> 1.) How many shows?
> 2.) Where should the shows be (</span></span></span>, stay only in Texas, expand, etc.)?
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 1 2008, 07:57 PM~11754363
> *Do it like LRM but do it better have all the main Texas citys
> Dallas- Dallas Fair park
> San Antonio-Alamo Dome
> ...


and AMARILLO TOO


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Oct 12 2008, 11:23 PM~11847035
> *Bring the WEGO Tour to Cali :thumbsup:
> *


*Everybody* I talked to in Vegas about the WEGO Tour said they wished they had that in their area.........Mad Props!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WE R HAVING A SHOW THIS WEEKIN 
WE WILL BE GIVING AWAY $250 FOR BEST OF SHOW 6'TROPHY
$100 BEST BIKE 
HOPE SOME OF YALL CAN MAKE IT OUT THIS WAY


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 14 2008, 01:24 PM~11858652
> *Everybody I talked to in Vegas about the WEGO Tour said they wished they had that in their area.........Mad Props!
> *


yea thats wha they were tellin me too


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I was really surprised at how many people in CA noticed my t-shirt and knew what WEGO was. YES! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

all the Texas forums including Wego Tour topics always seem to stay on the 1st page of LIL forums  

TTT :biggrin: 

Texas doin da damn thing in 08 and even bigger in 2009 baby thats whut it dew :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2008, 08:46 PM~11864003
> *all the Texas forums including Wego Tour topics always seem to stay on the 1st page of LIL forums
> 
> TTT :biggrin:
> ...


X2


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2008, 08:46 PM~11864003
> *all the Texas forums including Wego Tour topics always seem to stay on the 1st page of LIL forums
> 
> TTT :biggrin:
> ...


TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

97.9 The Box is announcing that you can get a ticket for $10 starting tomorrow at 10 am. This weekend only. Go to kbxx.com to get tickets. 

Confirmed line-up as of today - Bun B, Chamillionaire, Paul Wall, Slim Thug, Lil Keke, Trae, Z-Ro, ESG, Lil O and more to be announced.


Los Magnificos Custom Car show and Concert

Sunday, November 23rd from 11a-7pm

Reliant Center


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i hope next year is good as this year


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I think you should have standards in place for 2009 regarding the type of vehicles that are shown on the tour. In terms of quality of the vehicles, I truly believe people pay money to go to a show and see SHOW CARS not everyday cars with just wheels on them. Give the people their moneys worth!




> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 4 2008, 04:54 AM~11514843
> *We have heard a lot of feedback on the 2009 Wego Tour and have heard there are interested promoters in joining the 2009 calendar.  Therefore, we wanted to start this thread early and invite promoters and competitors to give some feedback on next year's tour.  Here are some of the key questions:
> 1.) How many shows?
> 2.) Where should the shows be (go to West Texas, stay only in Texas, expand, etc.)?
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *ENGRAVER
> I think you should have standards in place for 2009 regarding the type of vehicles that are shown on the tour. In terms of quality of the vehicles, I truly believe people pay money to go to a show and see SHOW CARS not everyday cars with just wheels on them. Give the people their moneys worth!
> *



x5


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 29 2008, 04:43 PM~12007816
> *I think you should have standards in place for 2009 regarding the type of vehicles that are shown on the tour.  In terms of quality of the vehicles, I truly believe people pay money to go to a show and see SHOW CARS not everyday cars with just wheels on them. Give the people their moneys worth!
> *


word, just because your car is in a show, doesn't necessarily mean it's a show car


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 29 2008, 03:43 PM~12007816
> *I think you should have standards in place for 2009 regarding the type of vehicles that are shown on the tour.  In terms of quality of the vehicles, I truly believe people pay money to go to a show and see SHOW CARS not everyday cars with just wheels on them. Give the people their moneys worth!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh, and please dont ever have an under construction award!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 29 2008, 03:43 PM~12007816
> *I think you should have standards in place for 2009 regarding the type of vehicles that are shown on the tour.  In terms of quality of the vehicles, I truly believe people pay money to go to a show and see SHOW CARS not everyday cars with just wheels on them. Give the people their moneys worth!
> *









*X10*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 29 2008, 04:11 PM~12008017
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Hey *CHAS*, how are you???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't think I'll do the whole tour next year , there is too much drama.The shows are suppose to be fun, meet new people and looking at rides. I don't feel like its safe for my family.Good luck on the tour next year.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2008, 05:16 PM~12008606
> *I don't think I'll do the whole tour next year , there is too much drama.The shows are suppose to be fun, meet new people and looking at rides.  I don't feel like its safe for my family.Good luck on the tour next year.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup king


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 29 2008, 03:19 PM~12008093
> *Oh, and please dont ever have an under construction award!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 

What's wrong with under construction vato !!!

U got a problem with under constrution !!!!
















J/K homie .......... I think they should though homie.....they can't win every year....... every next show they have to show progress of some sort if not points deducted ......... this will show just how much they're in it, as a hobby or a way life ......... that's my 2 cents pay check


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2008, 06:16 PM~12008606
> *I don't think I'll do the whole tour next year , there is too much drama.The shows are suppose to be fun, meet new people and looking at rides.  I don't feel like its safe for my family.Good luck on the tour next year.
> *


i feel ya on that one.. its suppose to be fun, hang out wit people you dont get to see everyday and just get away from home for awhile.. maybe they should start handing out goodie bags with a box of kleenax in em to every entrie cuz at the end of the show some will need em


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 29 2008, 08:52 PM~12009982
> *i feel ya on that one.. its suppose to be fun, hang out wit people you dont get to see everyday and just get away from home for awhile.. maybe they should start handing out goodie bags with a box of kleenax in em to every entrie cuz at the end of the show some will need em
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

:around:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 29 2008, 09:41 PM~12010519
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 09:52 PM~12010625
> *:around:
> *


whats da deal Josh? everything good wit u bro?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Was up Miggy.... Just here chillin....
Trying to finish up my trunk with the new sound system.. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up josh. bbq at your house this weekend?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Not a bad idea Big Rick, just that i won't be there this weekend, so just 
make damn sure you clean before you leave..... :biggrin: 
And leave some food......


******* Racing this weekend at texas motor speedway..
I mean NASCAR...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 09:07 PM~12010759
> *Not a bad idea Big Rick, just that i won't be there this weekend, so just
> make damn sure you clean before you leave..... :biggrin:
> And leave some food......
> ...


 :thumbsup: yes sir i will clean up.. i will leave 6 soy Burgers just for you. 

sounds like fun how much to get in


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 10:07 PM~12010759
> *Not a bad idea Big Rick, just that i won't be there this weekend, so just
> make damn sure you clean before you leave..... :biggrin:
> And leave some food......
> ...


lol i am there :thumbsup: ill do the cookin, Rick will do the dishes.. we can even get kiki from miracles to mow your lawn if u want while ur garn. he'll do anything for 10 bucks :0


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *lol i am there  ill do the cookin, Rick will do the dishes.. we can even get kiki from miracles to mow your lawn if u want while ur garn. he'll do anything for 10 bucks *




Anyone miggy besides that sum bitch KIKI...  :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 09:15 PM~12010859
> *Anyone miggy besides that sum bitch KIKI...   :cheesy:
> *



hahahaha :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> * impala_ss_in_atx
> yes sir i will clean up.. i will leave 6 soy Burgers just for you. *



I didn't get like this by eating freaking soy burgers...... :biggrin: 



Big Rick, Miggy... The rest of LiL.....
I'm out....Work will be here before you know it....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 09:18 PM~12010894
> *I didn't get like this by eating freaking soy burgers...... :biggrin:
> Big Rick, Miggy... The rest of LiL.....
> I'm out....Work will be here before you know it....
> *



same here one. maybe i need to start eatting them. 

see you later big dog. shit i am at work right now.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2008, 10:20 PM~12010926
> *same here one. maybe i need to start eatting them.
> 
> see you later big dog.  shit i am at work right now.
> *



must be nice.. iam gonna see if they will let me on layitlow at work too 

latez Rick latez Josh ... dont work too hard now .. iam bout to crash out myself ..


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

in my opinion we should try to make a show in another state, one at a time of course and see the response. i been hitting up most of the show on the tour. I talked to different people and everyone likes it. theres no other like it, every show is different. from been the fiestas in austin and dallas and houston. the guys from okla. have been at every show and i give them much respect for it. as for the employees of the wego tour we all make arrangements and sacarfices to make each show. and we do it for the fun in it. we dont get much for it but we dedicated to it. maybe we could make this a regional tour show consisting of nm, okla, tx, and ark. that would more people to the show from other cities. so see everyone in houston and get ready for the o9 tour.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Underconstruction awards is a free be for those types of cars to just show up to a show and take up space when there are quality rides that should be filling those spaces. If I wanted to see cars underconstruction, I can go to the parking lot at the bazaar!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I can honestly say, you don't see under construction awards at LMPevents car shows. As for '09 (if we do it again), I do think we may make some minor adjustments to the scoring system...we will keep you updated...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 30 2008, 04:46 AM~12013279
> *I can honestly say, you don't see under construction awards at LMPevents car shows.  As for '09 (if we do it again), I do think we may make some minor adjustments to the scoring system...we will keep you updated...
> *


i hope there is a tour next year :uh:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Sounds very good, I believe now is the time to address the issues before the season starts and am confident you will do a great job at it. Hopfully we can see it in CA in 2009.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 30 2008, 06:58 AM~12013291
> *i hope there is a tour next year
> *


:werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 30 2008, 04:46 AM~12013279
> *I can honestly say, you don't see under construction awards at LMPevents car shows.  As for '09 (if we do it again), I do think we may make some minor adjustments to the scoring system...we will keep you updated...
> *



_*WEGO FOR PRESIDENT !!!*_



































































:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 30 2008, 05:46 AM~12013279
> *I can honestly say, you don't see under construction awards at LMPevents car shows.  As for '09 (if we do it again), I do think we may make some minor adjustments to the scoring system...we will keep you updated...
> *



i really hope there is a show next year. i really enjoy going to all the shows. keep it going.


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

*I say move the Championship Show " Last Show " around from Houston to Dallas to Waco and so on.. you know to all the City's that support the Wego tour.

That would be nice*


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy_@Oct 30 2008, 11:52 AM~12015524
> *I say move the Championship Show " Last Show " around from Houston to Dallas to Waco and so on..  you know to all the City's that support the Wego tour.
> 
> That would be nice
> *


x2


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 29 2008, 09:55 PM~12010649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


know whats funny??????????


your fatass was the main motherfucker on here talkin all that shit about, "oh, i can't believe so-and-so beat me with no display" or guess i need to do more cause i still got second place......keep talkin your shit homeboy.....you mean NOTHING to me or anyone around me, so your bullshit remarks can be saved for someone who gives a fuck.......go do something to your ride, maybe you can pull a first place before the years over


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 30 2008, 06:46 AM~12013279
> *I can honestly say, you don't see under construction awards at LMPevents car shows.  As for '09 (if we do it again), I do think we may make some minor adjustments to the scoring system...we will keep you updated...
> *


sounds like a plan, wither way, R.O. will be there with some of the baddest rides the state of Texas has to offer......believe that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 30 2008, 08:57 PM~12021574
> *sounds like a plan, wither way, R.O. will be there with some of the baddest rides the state of Texas has to offer......believe that!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


5 x


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

CAN I BRING A RIDE. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 29 2008, 06:48 PM~12009483
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> What's wrong with under construction vato !!!
> ...


Please be real homie, under construction??? Your overing doing it... :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 29 2008, 04:19 PM~12008093
> *Oh, and please dont ever have an under construction award!!!!!!!!
> *


X a stack


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 30 2008, 10:30 PM~12022577
> *X a stack
> *




:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 30 2008, 10:27 PM~12022556
> *Please be real homie, under construction??? Your overing doing it... :0
> *



IT WAS A JOKE JOHN !!! YOU GETTING OLD !!! IT SAYS "J/K" !!!!

:loco: :loco: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, D-LowlilmamA

not again hno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 31 2008, 07:09 AM~12023328
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, D-LowlilmamA</span>
> 
> ...




NOT AGAIN ALWAYS LOL!!!!

<span style=\'colorurple\'>WHATS POPPIN KING!???


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 31 2008, 12:10 AM~12022430
> *CAN I BRING A RIDE.  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah bRO, you know you are always welcome down here....besides, you bringing something will us all something new to look at :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 29 2008, 07:55 PM~12010649
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I HAVENT SEEN THIS TILL NOW. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 31 2008, 06:07 AM~12023326
> *IT WAS A JOKE JOHN !!! YOU GETTING OLD !!! IT SAYS "J/K" !!!!
> 
> :loco:  :loco:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


Tommy you play tooo much.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I ain't old I just retired young... :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 31 2008, 09:55 AM~12025060
> *Tommy you play tooo much.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I ain't old I just retired young... :biggrin:
> *




I DON'T WANT TO RETIRE YOUNG .....

THATS WHY I LIKE TO HAVE FUN !!! 


"OL" MAN JOHN :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 30 2008, 10:56 PM~12021549
> *know whats funny??????????
> your fatass was the main motherfucker on here talkin all that shit about, "oh, i can't believe so-and-so beat me with no display" or guess i need to do more cause i still got second place......keep talkin your shit homeboy.....you mean NOTHING to me or anyone around me, so your bullshit remarks can be saved for someone who gives a fuck.......go do something to your ride, maybe you can pull a first place before the years over
> *











FINALLY we agree on something :biggrin: thank you  lol


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 31 2008, 12:17 PM~12026250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Q-VO MIGGY !!!! SOME1 GIVING YOU THEIR FULL ATTENTION TO YOU TOO !!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

CHECK THIS LINK OUT


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 31 2008, 08:50 AM~12023663
> *besides, you bringing something will us all something new to look at :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Sup bROther!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

BOATS & HOES


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 31 2008, 11:53 AM~12025522
> *I DON'T WANT TO RETIRE YOUNG .....
> 
> THATS WHY I LIKE TO HAVE FUN !!!
> ...


As with most of what you post, you make little or no sense.. :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I don't have to work anymore, how much more fun can you have then that.. I don't have a Monday morning anymore, every days a Friday... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 3 2008, 08:39 AM~12044935
> *As with most of what you post, you make little or no sense.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I don't have to work anymore, how much more fun can you have then that.. I don't have a Monday morning anymore, every days a Friday... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up bro.. it was nice meeting you at the torres empire show.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 3 2008, 02:41 PM~12048158
> *whats up bro.. it was nice meeting you at the torres empire show.
> *


Same here homie..


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 31 2008, 12:17 PM~12026250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Waco must really suck for you to Rep DALLAS ! ! !

LOL............ keep up the good work...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what about a paisa award :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

when will the tour dates for next years tour be released


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 4 2008, 08:29 PM~12062474
> *when will the tour dates for next years tour be released
> *



feb?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 4 2008, 09:13 PM~12063120
> *feb?
> *


any dates for west texas


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

looking forward to the 2009 tour


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2008, 02:26 PM~12254462
> *03/01/09 True Eminence Car Show- Houston, TX
> *


is this one going to be on the tour again?


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*From my family to yours, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what about moving a show to oklahoma. the guy with the green impala showed support to all teh shows even victoria. drove from ok. to all the way across tx. just an idea :dunno:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

LOOKING FOR PICTURES OR VIDEO CLIPS OF PAUL WALL'S PERFORMANCE ON THE WEGO SUPER SHOW IN HOUSTON......willing to negotiate for some cash in your pocket..in time for christmas..get at me...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 2 2008, 06:57 PM~12315765
> *LOOKING FOR PICTURES OR VIDEO CLIPS OF PAUL WALL'S PERFORMANCE ON THE WEGO SUPER SHOW IN HOUSTON......willing to negotiate for some cash in your pocket..in time for christmas..get at me...
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXEMxVURZSw&feature=related


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 25 2008, 07:27 PM~12258207
> *looking forward to the 2009 tour
> *


Rollerz Only Houston Chapter talking about maybe being on the tour. I think they are thinking July and in Corpus Christi. Can't wait to hear from them. I'd like to make that one.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHAS!!!*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Umm..Happy Birthday Chas!

Congrats to the 2008 Champions









We are already putting the calendar together for 2009....check wegoweb.org for updates....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 9 2008, 11:02 AM~12378436
> *Umm..Happy Birthday Chas!
> 
> Congrats to the 2008 Champions
> ...



Can't wait for the New Year! Wego tour 2009


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 9 2008, 10:07 AM~12378458
> *Can't wait for the New Year!  Wego tour 2009
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHAS!!!


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

OK GO TO 

*DALLAS TEXAS PUTTIN' IT DOWN !!!!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 9 2008, 11:02 AM~12378436
> *Umm..Happy Birthday Chas!
> 
> Congrats to the 2008 Champions
> ...


8 shows....so far


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

dates for the show


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 9 2008, 11:57 AM~12378885
> *<span style='colorurple'><span style='font-family:Geneva'>Hope you have a great Birthday and you'er lucky Tito and Dani weren't around to set your cake on fire.
> 
> Dani's mom aka Bitter Sweet*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP...
*[url]www.RollerzOnly.com*[/url]


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Great pics! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: D-LowlilmamA, King61!


DANG! YOUR EVERYWHERE LOL!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 9 2008, 08:08 PM~12383579
> *Hope you have a great Birthday and you'er lucky Tito and Dani weren't around to set your cake on fire.
> 
> Dani's mom aka Bitter Sweet
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ill call Dani and see if we can arrange something :biggrin: ....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 9 2008, 09:45 PM~12383945
> *TO THE TOP...
> [url]www.RollerzOnly.com[/url]
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 10 2008, 09:48 AM~12388056
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Ill call Dani and see if we can arrange something :biggrin: ....
> *


We'll bring a fire extinguisher this time
















WeGo Stop - ATX - Tim's Birthday!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

no longview show. too far and the show itself was way to unorganized. no one had a clue what was going on :angry:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 10 2008, 11:05 AM~12388721
> *We'll bring a fire extinguisher this time
> 
> 
> ...


The cake is on FIRE, lol!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2008, 11:38 AM~12388982
> *no longview show. too far and the show itself was  way to unorganized. no one had a clue what was going on :angry:
> *


you know your gonna go...quit fronting :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2008, 11:07 AM~12389284
> *you know your gonna go...quit fronting :biggrin:
> *


nope i wont need to . ill have sooooo many point ill be able to afford to miss this one. so will the NEW full custom champ :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 10 2008, 11:05 AM~12388721
> *We'll bring a fire extinguisher this time
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: I agree... :biggrin: ...tryin 2 take 42 candles that relight themselves out of a mini cake isnt very easy... :cheesy: ..... And this time, we wont light them inside of the truck :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WE NEED A EAST COAST SHOW, DEFINITELY NORTH CAROLINA....

THAT WAY THE NORTH AND THE SOUTH ON THE EAST CAN GO.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 10 2008, 12:24 PM~12389949
> *WE NEED A EAST COAST SHOW, DEFINITELY NORTH CAROLINA....
> 
> THAT WAY THE NORTH AND THE SOUTH ON THE EAST CAN GO.....
> *


so start one :angry:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2008, 12:11 PM~12389320
> *nope i wont need to . ill have sooooo many point ill be able to afford to miss this one. so will the NEW full custom champ :biggrin:
> *


O'RLY :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 10 2008, 05:17 PM~12392677
> *O'RLY  :0
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2008, 03:59 PM~12390774
> *so start one :angry:
> *



i wish i had the bread to do it.....

no mo lrm 

but fuck it i'll go to houston and *SHOW*.........

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

> *SA ROLLERZ
> 
> no longview show. too far and the show itself was way to unorganized. no one had a clue what was going on  *





THAT WASN'T The only show they didn't know what was going on......



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

_*CHECK IT OUT !!!!!!!!!

NEW ALBUM !!!!!!!!! 

LOW-n- SLOW !!!!!!!!!!

IN THE STREETS NOW !!!!!!!!!!

COMING TO A CAR SHOW / TOY DRIVE NEAR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY $5.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALBUM FEAT. ARTIST SUCH ASS ...................

**** LIL ROB **** MR. CAPONE-E **** MR. SANCHO **** LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN **** ICE CUBE **** SNOOP DOGG **** JOKER **** WAR **** MASTER P **** MIKE JONES **** SPM **** AND MANY MORE **** *_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

WEGO SHOULD TAKE OVER NATION WIDE


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*2009 WEGO dates so far...

3/ ? (SUN) 
5th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Custom Car Show & Concert LMPevents.net Dallas, TX (T.B.A.) FULL Visit LMPevents.net or call 832.368.5116 

5/ ? (SUN) 
Cinco De Mayo Family Festival and Car Show LMPevents.net Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) HALF Visit LMPevents.net 

5/17 (SUN) 
2nd Annual Victoria Custom Auto Show LMPevents.net Victoria, TX (Victoria Community Center) FULL Visit myspace.com/victoriaautoshow

TBA (SUN)
3rd Annual "Party 93.3" Car Show & Concert A.S.P. Houston, TX (Reliant Arena) HALF Visit ASPCarShow.com or call 713.259.0117 

8/8 (SAT)
5th Annual Show n' Shine Charity Car Show, Audio Competition, & Concert Tiempos Locos C.C. Longview, TX (Maude Cobb Convention Center) FULL Visit longviewcarshow.com 

9/ ? (SUN) 
Fiestas Patrias "Furiosos De Metal" Car Show and Family Festival LMPevents.net Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) FULL Visit LMPevents.net or call 281.494.8370 

10/ ? SUN)
2nd Annual Torres Empire Car Show Torres Empire Dallas, TX (T.B.A.) HALF Pre-Registration Form 

11/ ? (SUN)
TOUR CHAMPIONSHIP SHOW - 27th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show & Concert Los Magnificos Houston, TX (Reliant Arena) FULL Visit LOSMAGNIFICOS.ORG*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 16 2008, 07:48 AM~12443767
> *2009 WEGO dates so far...
> 
> 3/ ? (SUN)
> ...


we need some dates asap. we got champions to build :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

expand one show to So Cal !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 16 2008, 08:48 AM~12443767
> *2009 WEGO dates so far...
> 
> 3/ ? (SUN)
> ...


SO I SEE THEY ARE CUTTING THIS TOUR SHORT. THERE WAS 12 SHOWS IN 2008 NOW THERES 8. :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 16 2008, 10:55 AM~12444548
> *SO I SEE THEY ARE CUTTING THIS TOUR SHORT. THERE WAS 12 SHOWS IN 2008 NOW THERES 8.  :uh:
> *



We are still working on other shows....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

There was actually 13 in 2008, but this year we are looking at 12. Got to make a cut or two and try to get final dates....


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

there are 49 other states. maybe time to expand :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 16 2008, 04:22 PM~12448006
> *there are 49 other states. maybe time to expand :dunno:
> *


maybe ummmmmmmmm no start your own :biggrin: 
have a nice day


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

the whole wego tour is nice,,but crowning somebody a champion at the BOXX party is a no no,,,,,,think its time to kiss the master good bye...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 29 2008, 04:19 PM~12008093
> *Oh, and please dont ever have an under construction award!!!!!!!!
> *


Thats one award I never understood why it existed.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 16 2008, 05:30 PM~12448099
> *maybe ummmmmmmmm  no start your own    :biggrin:
> have a nice day
> *


believe it or not there are lowriders in other states. I know its hard to see outside of texas being the biggest state and all.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 17 2008, 06:14 AM~12453400
> *believe it or not there are lowriders in other states. I know its hard to see outside of texas being the biggest state and all.
> *


then you better start drivin and get ready for the biggest and best tour in the usa


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

i have drove cross country for the last five years. Nothin in texas i havent seen,or could do without seeing again.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 17 2008, 04:42 PM~12456916
> *i have drove cross country for the last five years. Nothin in texas i havent seen,or could do without seeing again.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 17 2008, 07:56 AM~12453502
> *then you better start drivin and get ready for the biggest and best tour in the usa
> *


NOT YET UNLESS YOU PUT IT DOWN HERE SUCESSFULLY IN THE LOWRIDER MOTHER LAND {CALI.}! uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Dec 17 2008, 07:17 PM~12458954
> *NOT YET UNLESS YOU PUT IT DOWN HERE SUCESSFULLY IN THE LOWRIDER MOTHER LAND {CALI.}! uffin:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


I TIMES 2 ON THAT! [WEGO] AIN'T [WEGONE] NOWHERE IF YOU AIN'T DONE IT GOOD IN CALI! :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

REMEMBER . CAN'T CALL IT (TOUR) IF YOU STAY IN 1 STATE! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 16 2008, 05:22 PM~12448006
> *there are 49 other states. maybe time to expand :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :0 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 16 2008, 07:51 AM~12443779
> *we need some dates asap. we got champions to build :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Dec 17 2008, 08:26 PM~12459044
> *I TIMES 2 ON THAT! [WEGO] AIN'T [WEGONE] NOWHERE IF YOU AIN'T DONE IT GOOD IN CALI! :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> REMEMBER . CAN'T CALL IT (TOUR) IF YOU STAY IN 1 STATE! :yes:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

:scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## Phantom Cruiser (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 17 2008, 06:56 AM~12453502
> *then you better start drivin and get ready for the biggest and best tour in the usa
> *


I can see from the past post and pics this is 1 of the biggest show happenin in Texas. But is WEGO going to really tour the show to really be the " best tour in the usa"? :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 17 2008, 10:14 PM~12460921
> *:uh:
> *


its like havin 10 shows in Kentucky an we have a tour boys and girls. A tour consist of more than one state. I agree. Not knockin the wego shows hope it works out and i canmake it to some. god knows LRM still cuttin shows


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 18 2008, 08:34 AM~12464173
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 he said lrm


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 18 2008, 09:13 AM~12464115
> *its like havin 10 shows in Kentucky an we have a tour boys and girls. A tour consist of more than one state. I agree.   Not knockin the wego shows hope it works out and i canmake it to some. god knows LRM still cuttin shows
> *


Kentucky is 40,434 sq miles big
Texas is 268,820 sq miles big

kentucky had 4,241,474 people in 2007
texas had 23,904,380 people in 2007

we have over 5 times more people in our state and KY. 

HOUSTONS METROPOLITAN AREA HAS OVER 5 MILLION PEOPLE ALONE... thats more than in all the state of KY. 

THATS WHY WE CAN HAVE/CALL IT A TOUR.... 

MAYBE ONE DAY IT WILL GO OUT OF STATE MAYBE NOT BUT YALL ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME TO TEXAS AND KICK IT HERE.. :biggrin: 

OKLAHOMA CAME TO TX TO SHOW AND THEY DID A HELLA OF JOB... 

NOT KNOCKIN KY. MAYBE YALLS TOUR WINNER CAN COMPETE AGAINST WEGOS TOUR WINNERS... :0 THAT WOULD BE COOL..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 18 2008, 10:53 AM~12464921
> *Kentucky is 40,434 sq miles big
> Texas is    268,820 sq miles big
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 18 2008, 10:53 AM~12464921
> *Kentucky is 40,434 sq miles big
> Texas is    268,820 sq miles big
> 
> ...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I can see this wego tour doing BIG things in the near future . I support it and would like to make the hop evolve to a more exciting event . Any Ideas????


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Tour champions from every tour meet somewhere to compete against each other.... 

The tour sponsors the top champions to go to the show.. 
:0 

That would be a real Super Show !!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

haha, kentucky sux :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 18 2008, 11:53 AM~12464921
> *Kentucky is 40,434 sq miles big
> Texas is    268,820 sq miles big
> 
> ...


i heardddd that


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 18 2008, 01:39 PM~12465790
> *haha, kentucky sux :biggrin:
> *


lol yea and so does their fried chicken.. popeyes is better :thumbsup: 

dammit now theses kentucky cornfeed mofos really gonna hate me now :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 18 2008, 05:29 PM~12468736
> *lol yea and so does their fried chicken.. popeyes is better  :thumbsup:
> 
> dammit now theses kentucky cornfeed mofos really gonna hate me now  :biggrin:
> *


maybe if you join thier club they will like you.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 18 2008, 09:03 PM~12469597
> *maybe if you join thier club they will like you.
> *


yea maybe but i dont fuck my own cousins so why would i join a club from kentucky :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 18 2008, 12:39 PM~12465790
> *haha, kentucky sux :biggrin:
> *


yeah ky does sux good thing im from indy. Or i might get offended :biggrin: jk.just used ky as an example. So dont throw rocks at the ******** ...THer are alot in texas to.... Throw some ideas out there gilbert your good at this shit :biggrin: good luck with your shows fellas.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 18 2008, 08:03 PM~12469597
> *maybe if you join thier club they will like you.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 18 2008, 08:24 PM~12470378
> *yea maybe but i dont fuck my own cousins so why would i join a club from kentucky  :biggrin:
> *


y did you join dlr for one show?
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> *y did you join dlr for one show?
> *






Heard threw the grapevine he wasn't the only one...... :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Dec 19 2008, 11:48 AM~12475782
> *Heard threw the grapevine he wasn't the only one...... :0
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 19 2008, 01:06 PM~12475448
> *y did you join dlr for one show?
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 you still on that? you got wha you wanted so i figured you'd be happy by now :biggrin: c mon smile everythings ok now i promise :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Dec 19 2008, 01:48 PM~12475782
> *Heard threw the grapevine he wasn't the only one...... :0
> *


maybe you should try gettin out more :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 19 2008, 04:21 PM~12478004
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 20 2008, 11:10 AM~12482554
> *ttt
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

now that wasnt so bad .. was it? :biggrin: :no:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im down for whatever chuck... im a try and make it to every show with art krimes..
ill help work on the tour.. just let me know..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*no TTT awards next year* :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

wego wego wego i hear u callin :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

is this ***** for real????? what a fuckin retard


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i still think 13 shows were to many 8 sounds better


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 23 2008, 08:38 PM~12511538
> *is this ***** for real????? what a fuckin retard
> *


Hate will get u nowhere. just bumpin your wego wego wegooooo. So retard that :0


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Happy Holidays from my family to yours. <span style=\'color:green\'>Wishing everyone a great Christmas. Be safe and God Bless You!!

From the Guillen Family : )</span>*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Wishing everyone in the WEGO Staff and their family the best this holiday season.

Wus up wit it Peeps C....

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 24 2008, 06:55 AM~12515322
> *Hate will get u nowhere.  just bumpin your wego wego wegooooo. So retard that :0
> *


bitch im not hating on anything. i support the wego tour. your the retarted ***** crying cuz it doesnt go to your town. so stfu


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ajthewirewheelking (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 24 2008, 02:45 PM~12518054
> *bitch im not hating on anything. i support the wego tour. your the retarted ***** crying cuz it doesnt go to your town. so stfu
> *


ok spatin on the net is fuckin stupid and so are u. I give two shakes if wego comes to my town. You have responded to my posts like a asshole. If i wanted to go to the wego tour i would and win. So u stfu and let me bump for wego wego. Not my fault your sour assed about everything. Take a volume


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

somebody's ass is sore.....


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

i heard that :buttkick: :around:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 24 2008, 05:42 PM~12519811
> *ok spatin on the net is fuckin stupid and so are u.  I give two shakes if wego comes to my town. You have responded to my posts like a asshole. If i wanted to go to the wego tour i would and win. So u stfu and let me bump for wego wego. Not my fault your sour assed about everything. Take a volume
> *


listen you iliterate hilbilly mutha fucka. you bring what you want to wego. i dont care if its a car truck or bike. i will have you beat in any catagory you choose. dont fuck with texas.


p.s. ask santa for hooked on phonics :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 24 2008, 09:45 PM~12521274
> *listen you iliterate hilbilly mutha fucka. you bring what you want to wego. i dont care if its a car truck or bike. i will have you beat in any catagory you choose. dont fuck with texas.
> p.s.  ask santa for hooked on phonics :biggrin:
> *


U sir are a dumb ass get a clue everyone know u spell hillbilly with two lls :biggrin: And fyi u need to stick to buiding bikes. Because i dont think u have a chance hoppin with the big boys. so dont try to stoke me into going to a show that dont work. Alot of your boys in texas would show respect where it is due. But i guess not u. I think alot of RO and u leave a stain on them. Hope u have a great time at wego, and maybe u will learn some respect.. Lowrider people should not talk to each other this way. but it is what it is... o and merry christmas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 25 2008, 06:45 AM~12523168
> *U sir are a dumb ass get a clue everyone know u spell hillbilly with two lls :biggrin: And fyi u need to stick to buiding bikes. Because i dont think u have a chance hoppin with the big boys. so dont try to stoke me into going to a show that dont work. Alot of your boys in texas would show respect where it is due. But i guess not u. I think alot of RO and u leave a stain on them.  Hope u have a great time at wego, and maybe u will learn some respect.. Lowrider people should not talk to each other this way. but it is what it is...  o and merry christmas
> *


oh so now you want to bring the whole rollerz only club into this? i hope not for your sake


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 25 2008, 08:18 AM~12523371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whatz up playboy? merry xmas to you and your family. im here at the marriott in atx


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

marry xmas


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everyone thats been a part of the Wego Tour and holdin it down for Texas..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 25 2008, 01:07 PM~12524500
> *Merry Christmas to everyone thats been a part of the Wego Tour and holdin it down for Texas... and no one else
> *


:0 Merry Christmas everybody :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS 2 ALL AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR :biggrin: SEE YALL NEXT YEAR


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2008, 08:36 AM~12523275
> *oh so now you want to bring the whole rollerz only club into this?  i hope not for your sake
> *


I cant believe u are this slow. Are u even reading these posts?? I said nothing like that Read again RO RESPECT..... as far as u none. Stop while your ahead i build hoppers and dancers. I dont have to prove nothin to u. Has nothin to do with RO. Ro is not on hear runnin there mouth ...u are.. So for your sake...not Rollers only stop while your still in good graces u cant and wont beat me. I promise


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i dont need your respect. and when you build a show car come see me.


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

:worship: Seems you Texas folks take your state at the one and only. Like its been said before. Some of us would just like to see the "tour" leave the state of Texas.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Dec 26 2008, 11:46 AM~12530426
> *:worship: Seems you Texas folks take your state at the one and only.  Like its been said before.  Some of us would just like to see the "tour" leave the state of Texas.
> *


I would say that the tour was started by Jon Chuck's growth of the Los Magnifcos show in Houston TX, Jon's production company is still in it's infancy. He grew his show from just H-Town to one in Dallas (2005) with the help of the ULA Dallas / Ft Worth. in 2005-06 he got good reviews and with a lot of hard work was able to put his first tour together in 2007, with good competition from Dallas Lowriders, Rollers Only, Knights of Plesure and other clubs he had his own version of car club of the year for Texas. He did have a show in Ark.. So too say it's only a Texas thing I would say yes but not because Jon Chuck wouldn't like to get it going nation wide but Jon's not a rich guy who can just start promoting and paying to have shows nation wide. I'm sure if people in other states put up the cash Jon would like to see his show go nation wide.. Street Low has it's own tour and it's only on the West Coast with most of it's shows are in Cali (Northern) cause that where there based out of...
Still the shows are for everyone to come and enjoy and show there cars and it doesn't matter where your from...
FOR the RECORD I'm not associated with Jon Chuck , WEGO or his promotin company I just happen to know Jon from his Los Magnifcos shows.. Jon has a regular job and does this in his spare time.. Jon and his family are very good people and wish them success with his 2009 tour...

To date:
2007 Texas tour champs Dallas Lowriders
2008 Texas tour champs Rollers Only
2009 Texas tour champs ????? (sorry looks like for now it's a Texas thang)

Hope I didn't offend anyone...


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2008, 08:31 PM~12526919
> *i dont need your respect. and when you build a show car come see me.
> *


 You really have no idea what i have do or accomplished. I have built show cars, Hoppers, Dancer ect ect ect. And we are not talking about your Show cars if you dont have anything possitive to say stfu.







Hears a pic of a 61 frame underway right now. Hope u can put all this bs behind us and keep this topic about WEGO show. This will be my last post out of respect for the topic.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Dec 26 2008, 12:46 PM~12530426
> *:worship: Seems you Texas folks take your state AS the one and only.  Like its been said before.  Some of us would just like to see the "tour" leave the state of Texas.
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

More Dfw shows ....... :biggrin: we probably contribute for almost 40% of the rides and we make it easier for the tour to get more rides part of the tour with out going out of state so why not


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> I would say that the tour was started by Jon Chuck's growth of the Los Magnifcos show in Houston TX, Jon's production company is still in it's infancy. He grew his show from just H-Town to one in Dallas (2005) with the help of the ULA Dallas / Ft Worth. in 2005-06 he got good reviews and with a lot of hard work was able to put his first tour together in 2007, with good competition from Dallas Lowriders, Rollers Only, Knights of Plesure and other clubs he had his own version of car club of the year for Texas. He did have a show in Ark.. So too say it's only a Texas thing I would say yes but not because Jon Chuck wouldn't like to get it going nation wide but Jon's not a rich guy who can just start promoting and paying to have shows nation wide. I'm sure if people in other states put up the cash Jon would like to see his show go nation wide.. Street Low has it's own tour and it's only on the West Coast with most of it's shows are in Cali (Northern) cause that where there based out of...
> Still the shows are for everyone to come and enjoy and show there cars and it doesn't matter where your from...
> FOR the RECORD I'm not associated with Jon Chuck , WEGO or his promotin company I just happen to know Jon from his Los Magnifcos shows.. Jon has a regular job and does this in his spare time.. Jon and his family are very good people and wish them success with his 2009 tour...
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

Homie, it has the right to be called a tour because dallas,san antonio, houston, fw, austin are all a sequence different places which are led by WEGO the definiton of the word tour is :a long journey including the visiting of a number of places in sequence, esp. with an organized group led by a guide which is exactly wat wego tour is.

But whether anyone wants to give it the word tour or not it is still the best car association happening in Texas


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Dec 28 2008, 11:32 PM~12548626
> *Homie, it has the right to be called a tour because dallas,san antonio, houston, fw, austin are all a sequence different places  which are led by WEGO the definiton of the word tour is :a long journey including the visiting of a number of places in sequence, esp. with an organized group led by a guide which is exactly wat wego tour is.
> 
> But whether anyone wants to give it the word tour or not it is still the best car association happening in Texas
> *


YOUR EXPLAINATION IS RESPECTED. BUT IN THAT CASE IT WOULD BE BETTER CLARIFIED AND MAKE MORE SENSE IF IT WAS REFERED TO AS THE BEST [TEXAS TOUR] SINCE IT'S ONLY IN TEXAS. THAT WAY IT WOULD MAKE SENSE TO MOST OF THE PEOPLE READING THIS POST THAT IS NOT FROM TEXAS THAT'S WONDERING WHY WEGO IS CALLED A TOUR IF IT'S ONLY IN TEXAS. BUT IT'S ALL GOOD. CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT. JUST KEEP DOING GOOD THANGS!  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

yea true i see where you are coming from and i bet giving it more time wego will be nation wide but for now its a Texas thing, simple and fun and its still not sure whether it will remain in texas or not, to me it personally does not matter as long as the majority of shows remain in Tx


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Typically, I stay out of the debates, but let me explain why WEGO is referred to as a tour.

First, it is a tour (that is based primarily in Texas for the time being). Eventually, we would like to see it expand and continue to grow, so calling it a Texas Tour would limit the future of the tour.

Second, one of the biggest and best promoters around, Nick H. from Odessa operates under the name "Texas Tours". Obviously, that would cause confusion to use the same name or very similar name. 

Therefore, it is what it is....and hopefully, we will be coming to a city near you in the future.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *tito_ls
*


dis bish... sup tito :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0 :0 

dis bish... sup tito :wave: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> :0 :0
> 
> dis bish... sup tito :wave: :biggrin:


:0 :0 :0
[/quote]

:0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 29 2008, 04:08 PM~12552684
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, tito_ls
> 
> ...



:angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 26 2008, 01:44 PM~12531152
> *You really have no idea what i have do or accomplished. I have built show cars, Hoppers, Dancer ect ect ect. And we are not talking about your Show cars if you dont have anything possitive to say stfu.
> 
> 
> ...


wow nice frame. wish i had skills like that?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ANY WORD IF THE WEGO TOUR IS COMING TO THE WEST TEXAS AREA


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Tito any updates on the shows? need to start putting in for vacation time


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 30 2008, 09:40 AM~12559253
> *Tito any updates on the shows? need to start putting in for vacation time
> *



We are still trying to finalize the schedule...should be soon, dont worry, as soon as we finalize a few more stops then we will post it up..


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 30 2008, 01:36 PM~12560894
> *We are still trying to finalize the schedule...should be soon, dont worry, as soon as we finalize a few more stops then we will post it up..
> *


anything over the west texas area


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Have a Happy Homie Styln New Years.. Be safe homies...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Dec 30 2008, 10:18 PM~12564502
> *anything over the west texas area
> *


yea... OIL :biggrin: thats bout it


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 1 2009, 06:21 PM~12578555
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DID JON APPROVE THIS POSTING...LMAO....NICE PANTS JON :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 1 2009, 06:23 PM~12578568
> *DID JON APPROVE THIS POSTING...LMAO....NICE PANTS JON :biggrin:
> *


Ummm...not sure....but I approved


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

SO IM GUESS NO SHOW IN THE WEST TEXAS AREA


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 1 2009, 06:27 PM~12578602
> *Ummm...not sure....but I approved
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 1 2009, 06:28 PM~12578606
> *SO IM GUESS NO SHOW IN THE WEST TEXAS AREA
> *



We want 2 venture in other areas, we will release the stops as soon as we get everything finalized..


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Im sure you have alot of peoples 2 cents, heres mine, Corpus Christi/Galveston show would be nice, I can just see every one from the show rollin down Sea Wall Blvd. !!!!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jan 2 2009, 08:32 AM~12583300
> *Im sure you have alot of peoples 2 cents, heres mine, Corpus Christi/Galveston show would be nice, I can just see every one from the show rollin down Sea Wall Blvd. !!!!!!
> *


I'd love a show in Corpus. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

A galveston show would be cool.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sure will be


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jan 2 2009, 09:32 AM~12583300
> *Im sure you have alot of peoples 2 cents, heres mine, Corpus Christi/Galveston show would be nice, I can just see every one from the show rollin down Sea Wall Blvd. !!!!!!
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

heard gal. was dirty.....corpus is nice tho :cheesy:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

I was there in July 08 just kickin it and it was pretty nice, but havent seen it since the hurricane smashed that side of Texas, fuckin suck's for all the peeps, that lost anything during that time.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

I go to Galveston all the time and there are plenty of places to have a show. The water is dirty just like the whole gulf! That dont stop my kids from going in the water :biggrin: Galveston would be a perfect place for a show!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala is Finally done, just missing the skirts and window trim still at the chrome shop... My Impala and my Panel will be at this years Wego shows.. Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at ya, so get out the way..


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 1 2009, 06:21 PM~12578555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: THERE GOES HIS MANHOOD. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Dani's gonna get it. Has Jon seen this yet? Hope she don't get fired from the tour. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

What about a show in the Rio Grande Valley? South Texas has a lowrider scene


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

so has WEGO decided whether they will have tour outside TEXAS....*CALI?*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 5 2009, 09:13 PM~12616213
> *What about a show in the Rio Grande Valley? South Texas has a lowrider scene
> *


if i go down there...i might be sent back to the other side of the tracks  




















j/k :cheesy:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We are going to stay in the Texas area...(might venture into some neighboring states). I love the idea of Corpus (just looking for a promoter to step to the table and want to do it!) and we will probably do something out towards West Texas. Galveston would be cool (depending on Hurricane damage), but it lacks for venues as far as I know...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 6 2009, 10:34 AM~12621033
> *We are going to stay in the Texas area...(might venture into some neighboring states).  I love the idea of Corpus (just looking for a promoter to step to the table and want to do it!) and we will probably do something out towards West Texas.  Galveston would be cool (depending on Hurricane damage), but it lacks for venues as far as I know...
> *




I get with you real soon bro , Im just tryin to catch up here at the shop on work .


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 6 2009, 11:34 AM~12621033
> *We are going to stay in the Texas area...(might venture into some neighboring states).  I love the idea of Corpus (just looking for a promoter to step to the table and want to do it!) and we will probably do something out towards West Texas.  Galveston would be cool (depending on Hurricane damage), but it lacks for venues as far as I know...
> *


They have that Lone Star Bike Rally every year in Galveston. They block off all downtown Strand district. That would be a bad ass spot. Just a thought!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT for WEGO :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 5 2009, 09:44 PM~12616659
> *so has WEGO decided whether they will have tour outside TEXAS....CALI?
> *


X2 I'M WONDERING THE SAME THING?  IT DOES SAY (WORLD).


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Jan 1 2009, 06:21 PM~12578555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture is Priceless!
how many people do u know that have that much devotion to the WeGo tour that the* literally eat, sleep and drink WEGO*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

When's The 1st Show in 09?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

there a couple of small show here in the west texas area


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

First show looks like it will probably be our "5th Annual 97.9 The Beat Car Show" on April 5th (should have a preliminary flyer posted by tomorrow)


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Also, looks like Victoria will also be on the tour on May 17th....

We pretty much know which shows will be on the tour, but we don't have all the dates in yet....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 7 2009, 06:14 AM~12630596
> *First show looks like it will probably be our "5th Annual 97.9 The Beat Car Show" on April 5th (should have a preliminary flyer posted by tomorrow)
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Marking my calendar for April 5th..... 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 6 2009, 10:48 PM~12629085
> *That picture is Priceless!
> how many people do u know that have that much devotion to the WeGo tour that the literally eat, sleep and drink WEGO
> *


True :uh:, but we don't visit Tim and Jay and I have a feeling Tim is running a close second and Jay is right behind him.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 7 2009, 09:43 AM~12630973
> *True :uh:, but we don't visit Tim and Jay and I have a feeling Tim is running a close second and Jay is right behind him.
> *


Don't forget about Raymond :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 7 2009, 08:19 AM~12631111
> *Don't forget about Raymond :biggrin:
> *


That's what I mean, we see Jon all the time so we see him sleeping at his desk. Raymond touched the waters, but I have heard he just jumped right in the deep side. :biggrin: Hope he's a good swimmer.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 7 2009, 09:19 AM~12631111
> *Don't forget about Raymond :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 7 2009, 09:35 AM~12631196
> *That's what I mean, we see Jon all the time so we see him sleeping at his desk.  Raymond touched the waters, but I have heard he just jumped right in the deep side.  :biggrin: Hope he's a good swimmer.
> *



:ugh: hno: hno: cant swim, but oh well, ill take chances :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up everyone i hope this tour is good as last year


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 7 2009, 12:50 PM~12632683
> *:ugh:  hno:  hno: cant swim, but oh well, ill take chances :biggrin:
> *



get a life *****!! hahaha.....


hope you make it through the wego madness!!! tour did good in '08.....should shine in '09!!

Good luck to all of ya'll!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 7 2009, 06:14 AM~12630596
> *First show looks like it will probably be our "5th Annual 97.9 The Beat Car Show" on April 5th (should have a preliminary flyer posted by tomorrow)
> *


 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 7 2009, 07:05 AM~12630658
> *Also, looks like Victoria will also be on the tour on May 17th....
> 
> We pretty much know which shows will be on the tour, but we don't have all the dates in yet....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 5 2009, 09:44 PM~12616659
> *so has WEGO decided whether they will have tour outside TEXAS....CALI?</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>So any update, Will Wego be going to Cali?


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 7 2009, 05:14 AM~12630596
> *First show looks like it will probably be our "5th Annual 97.9 The Beat Car Show" on April 5th (should have a preliminary flyer posted by tomorrow)
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jan 8 2009, 11:19 AM~12642400
> *So any update, Will Wego be going to Cali?
> *


That would be great!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2009, 08:48 AM~12641533
> *get a life *****!! hahaha.....
> hope you make it through the wego madness!!!  tour did good in '08.....should shine in '09!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: trust me homie, ive made it so far, and the future looks good :cheesy: ....Thanks homie,


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 9 2009, 01:15 AM~12650249
> *:biggrin: trust me homie, ive made it so far, and the future looks good :cheesy: ....Thanks homie,
> *



get it while you can man.....just hope wego doesn't push out the smaller shows.....need to find a balance between the two.....maybe make the bigger shows more valuable in points to the big show cars so they can afford to miss one or two smaller shows.......get it while you can man!!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks like there may be 1 Cali show done under WEGO rules (but not a part of the '09 tour). More info to come......


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 9 2009, 12:15 AM~12650249
> *:biggrin: trust me homie, ive made it so far, and the future looks good :cheesy: ....Thanks homie,
> *


Jon is building a high dive. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 9 2009, 05:46 AM~12651098
> *Looks like there may be 1 Cali show done under WEGO rules (but not a part of the '09 tour).  More info to come......
> *


Well that's a step in the right direction, but it would have been nice to be part of the tour.  Can you imagine how many cars would start planning for Cali. Whoa.... :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIC713


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Jan 9 2009, 06:46 AM~12651098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This would be great!  :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 9 2009, 09:49 AM~12651701
> *Well that's a step in the right direction, but it would have been nice to be part of the tour.    Can you imagine how many cars would start planning for Cali.  Whoa.... :biggrin:
> *



well having been at one time a part of this, I have a viewpoint. Making the tour bigger can be good and bad. Good for growth and lengevity of show. However, your average texan participant that can maybe afford to travel around texas may think twice about competing at all if there are now multiple shows at different ends of the US. I could be mistaken I guess. 
However, that would weed out the little guy and the guys with more expendable income would be able to follow tour more easily making it a show of top notch cars. Then again, isnt the whole reason for doing the added point system so the little guy that doesnt have as much money poured into his (or her) ride as the super ballers, can still win because of perfect attendance over someone with a few more mods or better same-class car who doesnt follow the whole tour?

I say split US into 4 regional WEGO Tours, then have a grand finale "supershow" for all the regional champs to claim US title.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up people hope everyone is doigg ood


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 9 2009, 06:46 AM~12651098
> *Looks like there may be 1 Cali show done under WEGO rules (but not a part of the '09 tour).  More info to come......
> *


  :biggrin: :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 9 2009, 09:46 AM~12651687
> *Jon is building a high dive.  :biggrin:
> *



Im jumpin off a bridge into the water :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 7 2009, 06:14 AM~12630596
> *First show looks like it will probably be our "5th Annual 97.9 The Beat Car Show" on April 5th (should have a preliminary flyer posted by tomorrow)
> *


Any word on the hop in Dallas? Will it be at the club on Saturday night again? you member, Take it to the streets. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jan 9 2009, 02:09 PM~12653607
> *Any word on the hop in Dallas? Will it be at the club on Saturday night again? you member, Take it to the streets.  :biggrin:
> *



but are we gonna see your car there this year :0 :biggrin: ....jk....will release info soon, flyers should be out soon...


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 9 2009, 02:11 PM~12653640
> *but are we gonna see your car there this year :0  :biggrin: ....jk....will release info soon, flyers should be out soon...
> *


If there is a hop, My car will be there. But where will YOUR car be??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jan 9 2009, 02:15 PM~12653668
> *If there is a hop, My car will be there. But where will YOUR car be??? :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I know your car will be there, you know I gotta give you a hard time :biggrin: ...My car will be everywheres as a WEGO/LM :0 representative :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 9 2009, 06:46 AM~12651098
> *Looks like there may be 1 Cali show done under WEGO rules (but not a part of the '09 tour).  More info to come......
> *


 :uh: :0 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 9 2009, 02:58 PM~12654511
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I know your car will be there, you know I gotta give you a hard time :biggrin: ...My car will be everywheres as a WEGO/LM :0 representative :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :angel: :angel: do wat...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 9 2009, 05:12 PM~12655167
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :angel:  :angel: do  wat...
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 9 2009, 04:13 PM~12655185
> *
> *


 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 9 2009, 01:54 PM~12653480
> *Im jumpin off a bridge into the water :biggrin:
> *


Oh I guess you know Jon's not a very good carpenter. Probably safer to jump off the bridge. lol

By Ms. Dani's mom


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 9 2009, 10:29 PM~12658986
> *Oh I guess you know Jon's not a very good carpenter.  Probably safer to jump off the bridge. lol
> 
> By Ms. Dani's mom
> *


 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 9 2009, 11:29 PM~12658986
> *Oh I guess you know Jon's not a very good carpenter.  Probably safer to jump off the bridge. lol
> 
> By Ms. Dani's mom
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 10 2009, 12:29 AM~12658986
> *Oh I guess you know Jon's not a very good carpenter.  Probably safer to jump off the bridge. lol
> 
> By Ms. Dani's mom
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT.....my mom needs to start logging off ughhhhh :ugh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Here is the initial flyer....stuff is still subject to change....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 12 2009, 09:13 AM~12678252
> *Here is the initial flyer....stuff is still subject to change....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

THIS FRIDAY JANUARY 16,2008 Joe from Swangin Customs,Blvd Aces,Westside C.C and Oreilly Auto Parts will be throwing a benefit car wash for Thomas and his family at the Oreilly at Bissonnet and Wilcrest.Come and show support.If you want more details call
Joe(Swangin Customs)-281-690-0506
Carlos-832-418-1112
Lorena-713-898-6956


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 12 2009, 09:13 AM~12678252
> *Here is the initial flyer....stuff is still subject to change....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 11:22 AM~12679562
> *THIS FRIDAY JANUARY 16,2008 Joe from Swangin Customs,Blvd Aces,Westside C.C and Oreilly Auto Parts will be throwing a benefit car wash for Thomas and his family at the Oreilly at Bissonnet and Wilcrest.Come and show support.If you want more details call
> Joe(Swangin Customs)-281-690-0506
> Carlos-832-418-1112
> ...


My heart is hurting just thinking of what could have happened to the baby. My prayers are with you Thomas and your family. I will keep your baby in my daily prayers. I hope you and your wife get better too.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=439940&st=40



Wego Pro Hopper Give away .


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

now its time for my brownnnn brothers ..


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*PLEASE HELP 3 YEAR OLD ROLAND
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452485
THANK YOU*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

just to let everyone know... Chucky from Latin Rollerz out of Austin Texas is tryin to put together a carshow together this Saturday at RentATire in Austin to help out the homie from Houston who lost his car and him and his son got severe burns. Chucky said he's just waiting on hearing back from the main guy at rent a tire to make sure he'll be able to use to parking lot.. if so it'll be scheduled from 12pm-5pm on Saturday. once its confirmed ill let everyone know.. if anyone needs chucky's # let me know and ill give it to ya.. hopefully we can all come together and help a fellow brother and his family out :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

http://abclocal. go. com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=6597678

To all my friends that have been wanting a poster here is your chance to come out and buy one. All proceeds will be donated to the Mechell Family.


Only a $5 donation is needed, but you can donate more.


O'Reilly Auto Parts
10940 Bissonnet St, Houston, TX 77099 on 
Saturday, January 17th starting at 11 am

Come buy a poster and show support.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 15 2009, 05:46 PM~12715875
> *http://abclocal. go. com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=6597678
> 
> To all my friends that have been wanting a poster here is your chance to come out and buy one. All proceeds will be donated to the Mechell Family.
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

WEGO 3rd page???*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2009, 06:25 AM~12757816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2009, 05:25 AM~12757816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *83's Finest*

whats up bro


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2009, 09:11 AM~12780576
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bring it on.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

And the madness begins. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2009, 08:11 AM~12780576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ANYTHING FROM THE WEST TEXAS


----------



## Chil (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2009, 08:11 AM~12780576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like all these are on days off. South Texas Rollerz will be there.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 Members: FPEREZII, Chil, KandyRegal, streetshow

Whut it dew streetshow!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

whats up with this? whos throwing it?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 25 2009, 06:07 PM~12811425
> *whats up with this? whos throwing it?
> 
> 
> ...


A radio station called The Beat.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 25 2009, 07:07 PM~12811425
> *whats up with this? whos throwing it?
> 
> 
> ...


So this year we'll be having 2 los magnificos shows? :cheesy: were still doing Houston as the final show right?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 26 2009, 12:14 PM~12818513
> *ttt
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 26 2009, 09:24 AM~12817222
> *So this year we'll be having 2 los magnificos shows? :cheesy: were still doing Houston as the final show right?
> *


2 shows this year. Houston is still the final show.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

AFTER THE TECHNIQUE'S V-DAY PARTY ....HEAD THIS WAY ......


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2009, 08:11 AM~12780576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

looking forward


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Los Magnificos is throwing the show....The Beat is just a presenting sponsor of the event...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Is it true what I'm hearin?
There will be a Dallas show and Austin show the same day?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Damn....rumors travel fast...it was a possibility, but right now is not looking too likely....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what Austin show???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 2 2009, 09:47 AM~12880756
> *Damn....rumors travel fast...it was a possibility, but right now is not looking too likely....
> *


:yes:
but thats a bad idea :thumbsdown:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

PM me if you want to sign up!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

OLD SCHOOL ONDA .....

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12PM
LIVE REQUEST @ KNTU.com
See you there!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

For the car build-off...it can be a customer car. And you can't spend more than $7,500 on supplies...so even if they are paying $20,000 for the work, you can compete as long as you keep the costs below $7,500.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2009, 05:51 PM~12906409
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


have you heard wha i got instore for the lincoln? :biggrin:


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

I WOULD BE INTERESTED IN THE BUILD OFF. I AM REBUILDING MY 61 IMPALA GIN AND JUICE.I WILL KEEP UP WITH THE DETAILS.THANKS JOE AT JB KUSTOMS


----------



## badmouth (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 4 2008, 06:54 AM~11514843
> *We have heard a lot of feedback on the 2009 Wego Tour and have heard there are interested promoters in joining the 2009 calendar.  Therefore, we wanted to start this thread early and invite promoters and competitors to give some feedback on next year's tour.  Here are some of the key questions:
> 1.) How many shows?
> 2.) Where should the shows be (go to West Texas, stay only in Texas, expand, etc.)?
> ...


Hey Jon... I drove from S.A. to H-Town for Los Magnificos, it was sold out in an 1hr 30 minutes bro... I had to drive all the way back, no show, I haven't missed but a couple in the last decade... its your boy John from StreetKingMagazine.com - I want to cover the shows this year - holla at me.

http://www.myspace.com/lowriderlust
http://www.streetkingmag.com


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 3 2009, 06:05 PM~12896156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DA FUCK EVER


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Joe, I would love to see you participate...just let me know for sure...only issue is the car in a factory-like condition (or worse)?

Someone asked about the cars at the final show, they must be fully operable (street-able).


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Please remember, you will probably have to pre-register to have a space (and don't wait till the last minute!):

*<a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/show-registration.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>Dallas Registration</a>*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If everything works out correctly, it looks like we may have a few additions/surprises in regards to the cash awards for this year's tour


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Feb 5 2009, 12:44 AM~12911352
> *DA FUCK EVER
> *


EVER FUCK DA


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 5 2009, 09:44 AM~12913342
> *If everything works out correctly, it looks like we may have a few additions/surprises in regards to the cash awards for this year's tour
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Can we mail a check with the total amount for all cars from one club in one envelope with all forms filled out.....?

So if 10 entries are sent a (one) check for $350.00 is included or do i have to send a seperate check for each entry?


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Feb 5 2009, 03:13 PM~12915615
> *Can we mail a check with the total amount for all cars from one club in one envelope with all forms filled out.....?
> 
> So if 10 entries are sent a (one) check for $350.00 is included or do i have to send a seperate check for each entry?
> ...


YOU SEND THAT AND A EXTRA HOT 50!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

What am I getting for the extra hot 50???? You know I got it Peeps...lol

So what can I send the total amount in one or not? lol




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Total amount is great....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 5 2009, 10:11 PM~12921491
> *Total amount is great....
> *


Cool I should be getting confirmation from my members this sunday and hope to write you a check for the total and send it out. 

On the roll in time what times are still available? I want to make sure we dont have any conflicts with the roll in time. 




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

T.G.I.F mi gente ,,,,

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6 AM - 12 PM
REQUEST LINE @ KNTU.com

See Ya There!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Times are first come, first serve...so pick your time and get it in early...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt I'm going for the ttt award. :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 6 2009, 05:19 PM~12929425
> *Times are first come, first serve...so pick your time and get it in early...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

no not this ttt shit again :uh:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 10 2009, 04:46 PM~12965148
> *no not this ttt shit again :uh:
> *


TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i am ready for the show


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 5 2009, 07:50 AM~12912833
> *Please remember, you will probably have to pre-register to have a space (and don't wait till the last minute!):
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/show-registration.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>Dallas Registration</a>
> *


electricity day of only?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 10 2009, 08:13 PM~12966471
> *electricity day of only?
> *


you bringing out the 64 big dog?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at u in 2009, so get out the way...
The Resurrection part lll uffin: :nicoderm: 
*NEW WAVE CC Nor. Texas*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 10 2009, 06:46 PM~12965148
> *no not this ttt shit again :uh:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 11 2009, 09:54 AM~12971808
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 10 2009, 06:46 PM~12965148
> *no not this ttt shit again :uh:
> *


TTT 4 not this ttt shit again :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 15 2009, 10:02 PM~13013854
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

2009 TOUR CALENDAR:
This is not quite official, as we are waiting on one more show to finalize everything....but this is what it's looking like so far:

*2009 WWT - "The Epidemic"*
- - - - 4/5 - 5th Annual "The Beat" Car Show and Concert at the Dallas Convention Center (Dallas, TX) (FULL POINTS)
- - 4/26 - Cinco De Mayo Celebration and Car Show at the Travis County Expo Center (Austin, TX) (HALF POINTS)
- - - - 5/17 - Victoria Custom Auto Show at the Victoria Community Center (Victoria, TX) (FULL POINTS)
- - 5/30 - Abiliene, TX Car Show (HALF POINTS)
- - 6/? - 3rd Annual "Party" Car Show (Houston, TX) (HALF POINTS)
- - - - 7/5 - Los Magnificos-San Antonio at the Freeman Coliseum (San Antonio, TX) (FULL POINTS)
- 7/26 - Torres Empire's WEGO-WEST Preview Car Show at the National Orange Show (San Bernadino, CA) (BONUS SHOW)
- - - - 8/8 - Show N' Shine at Maude Cobb Convention Center (Longview, TX) (FULL POINTS)
- - 8/23 - Unique Sounds Car Show at Mayborn Convention Center (Temple, TX) (HALF POINTS)
- - - - 9/? - 4th Annual Fiestas Patrias Festival at Travis County Expo Center (Austin, TX) (FULL POINTS)
- - 10/? - 2nd Annual Torres Empire Car Show (Dallas, TX) (HALF POINTS)
- - - - 11/? - 27th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show at Reliant (Houston, TX) (FULL POINTS / TOUR CHAMPIONSHIP SHOW)

4 Shows do not have confirmed dates....we will keep you posted. This year's tour will consist of 11-12 shows (plus the 1 bonus show in Cali). Last year's tour was 13 shows.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 18 2009, 09:52 AM~13038125
> *2009 TOUR CALENDAR:
> This is not quite official, as we are waiting on one more show to finalize everything....but this is what it's looking like so far:
> 
> ...



looking forword


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ttt for a Cali show :tongue:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2009, 09:00 AM~13047930
> *
> *


whats up Miklo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 19 2009, 02:19 PM~13050621
> *whats up Miklo
> *


just chillin, what about you...long time no see :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

explain what the cali show is gonna do. is it gonna give us points still?


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Clubs / associations won't score points, but if an individual makes it out there, they will score points (and a good amount for their time). It's a bonus show only and a possible preview to the "2010 - WEGO WEST TOUR"


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We have reviewed the hop rules, and here you go....
*HOP RULES*
1. Must register during the designated registration times. 
2. Judges’ decisions are final. Failure to comply with their decisions could result in disqualification from said event and future events as well. 
3. Fire Marshall shall have final judgment on all safety issues, even if not stated in these rules. WEGO judges may stop the hop at anytime for anything they consider unsafe. Failure to comply will result in disqualification. 
4. All gas caps must be tightened and in place.
5. Hopping only allowed in the designated area at designated time. Any other hopping will disqualify entrant. 
6. Battery to the engine must be secured. 
7. Only 2 people per hopper are allowed in designated area. All other people must be outside the designated area. Entry may be disqualified if vehicle owner fails to abide by these rules.
8. Disconnect must be accessible if trunk is closed.
9. After entrant has been called to hop, they have 3 minutes to begin (entries must drive in under their own power). 
10. The hop height will be judged from the bottom of the front tire. Vehicle will only be measured from its highest jump (not from the combination of jump and counterweight pulling). If vehicle gets stuck, the last hop that it successfully completed will be scored.
11. Rules may be modified as deemed necessary per event in order to maintain safety & integrity of the competition.
12. Classes will vary depending on show / promoter. Possible classes include Single Pump-Street, Double Pump-Street, Single Pump-Pro, Double Pump-Pro, Radical Hop, and Truck Hop. Please check individual show flyers for classes.

*Single and double pump rules*
1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
2. Limit on batteries: 8 for single pump / 12 for double pump. All must be connected and have a quick disconnect.
3. All rear components and front suspension must be in good visible shape and in its original mounting positions. 
4. Upper a-arms may be extended. Front suspension limiting devices are allowed (cable, chain, strap, etc.)
5. No extra weight of any kind may be added to frame or vehicle. Judges must have access to vehicle set-up at any time. 

*Street classes*
1. All above rules apply.
2. Car must be able to drive and be street legal. This includes, current tags, license plates, and proof of insurance.
3. Car cannot have any visible shop or manufacturer logos.
4. Car cannot be owned by a hydraulic shop, shop owner, shop employee and must be hopped by the actual owner.

*Radical hop rules *
1. Any vehicle in radical class for any reason will follow radical hop rules.
2. No extra weight of any kind may be added to frame or vehicle. Judges must have access to vehicle set-up at any time. 
3. All vehicles must have all parts attached. Front fenders may be trimmed for tire clearance.
4. Must have quick disconnect.

WEGO judges have the final say in any and all matters. Please work with us to make this an enjoyable hop, not only for the exhibitors but spectators as well. Good sportsmanship will help us continue to bring you these shows for years to come.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

What are the points that are going to be given for the San Bernardino show?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Feb 23 2009, 06:11 AM~13083759
> *What are the points that are going to be given for the San Bernardino show?
> *


BONUS SHOW (7/26 in San Bernadino) IS WORTH DOUBLE POINTS FOR ANY INDIVIDUAL ENTRY
(points are not awarded to clubs and associations)


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2009, 05:09 PM~13051674
> *just chillin, what about you...long time no see :biggrin:
> *


i know homie.. been tryin to get my shit streight after the wreck. man i had the hardiest time finding a room in Austin the other weekend had to settle for one in Roundrock. i need to hit u up whenever iam out there..


----------



## robert 92 (Feb 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lowrydr_mike (Feb 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 23 2009, 12:35 PM~13085842
> *BONUS SHOW (7/26 in San Bernadino) IS WORTH DOUBLE POINTS FOR ANY INDIVIDUAL ENTRY
> (points are not awarded to clubs and associations)
> *


You miss theY show your screwed basicly


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We highly doubt people from Texas will attend (whether or not they are working for points). I did see your concern so we cut it to 100 points + judges score. Out of curiosity, does anyone from Texas see themselves entering this show?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*THIS IS SOMETHING THAT CAN BE DONE IF WE GET A 
GREAT PARTICIPATION FROM ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS ........

THIS IS NOT 

CAR CLUB-VS-CAR CLUB ......

WHOEVER SIGNS UP PLAYS.....

SO LAST 2 STANDING COULD BE FROM THE SAME CAR CLUB .......

MEMBERS ONLY ........ THE PLAYER WILL GET FREE ENTRY AT THE DOOR !!! 

I NEED MINIMUM OF 20 PLAYERS TO MAKE THIS EVENT POSSIBLE !!!

CASH MONEY WINNINGS !!!! 

PM ME IF ANY CAR CLUB MEMBER IS INTERESTED !!!! *


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 25 2009, 08:14 AM~13106080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see the effort that you are putting into this, but this is thread about a carshow and not a pool tournament.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 24 2009, 02:58 PM~13099255
> *We highly doubt people from Texas will attend (whether or not they are working for points).  I did see your concern so we cut it to 100 points + judges score.  Out of curiosity, does anyone from Texas see themselves entering this show?
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY from san antonio is going. we just bought a 18 wheeler car hauler for this show :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 25 2009, 12:48 PM~13107980
> *:biggrin:
> *


x2 that :biggrin: dayummm it


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Feb 25 2009, 09:55 AM~13106578
> *I see the effort that you are putting into this, but this is thread about a carshow and not a pool tournament.
> *


*x25*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Feb 25 2009, 07:55 AM~13106578
> *I see the effort that you are putting into this, but this is thread about a carshow and not a pool tournament.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 25 2009, 06:14 AM~13106080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That dude is stupid :uh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

What's up Sal!


----------



## robert 92 (Feb 24, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 25 2009, 06:49 PM~13111008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

IT'S ALL IN THE DAYS WORK HOMIE .......


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 26 2009, 08:15 AM~13116485
> *IT'S ALL IN THE DAYS WORK HOMIE ....... SUP QUEEN61
> 
> 
> ...


*aint nobody sweating you hotgirl, we gonna see who the bitch is, bet that*


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 26 2009, 03:41 PM~13119608
> *aint nobody sweating you hotgirl, we gonna see who bitch is, bet that
> *


I see the king has spoken!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Feb 26 2009, 05:28 PM~13120565
> *I see the king has spoken!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie? everything good wit u?


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 26 2009, 12:18 AM~13115745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 26 2009, 06:03 PM~13120848
> *whats up homie? everything good wit u?
> *


What's up with you big homie?????? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Feb 25 2009, 04:01 PM~13110612
> *That dude is stupid :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Feb 27 2009, 08:09 AM~13127248
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Feb 27 2009, 10:04 AM~13127217
> *What's up with you big homie?????? :biggrin:
> *


chillin chillin tryin to get everything ready for this year.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Feb 27 2009, 10:09 AM~13127248
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

I thought wego was gn put Tulsa on da tour?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Have a great weekend DFW ...

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12PM 

:yes:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Feb 27 2009, 04:44 PM~13130478
> *I thought wego was gn put Tulsa on da tour?
> *


We still working on it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Feb 27 2009, 04:08 PM~13131181
> *We still working on it
> *


I hope yall can make it to our picnic this year, june 21st, we expecting about 10,000 ppl


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 22 2009, 07:38 AM~13074614
> *We have reviewed the hop rules, and here you go....
> HOP RULES
> 1. Must register during the designated registration times.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey everyone!! Mrs Ridin Drty up in here!! Sup People's Choice, Badmamma, 214pinkcandy and everyone else who's knows me!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CutiePie64_@Mar 1 2009, 03:08 AM~13142910
> *Hey everyone!! Mrs Ridin Drty up in here!! Sup People's Choice, Badmamma, 214pinkcandy and everyone else who's knows me!!!
> *


that sounded like something we used to say on KNON shoutouts back in the day!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CutiePie64_@Mar 1 2009, 03:08 AM~13142910
> *Hey everyone!! Mrs Ridin Drty up in here!! Sup People's Choice, Badmamma, 214pinkcandy and everyone else who's knows me!!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

sup chuck!


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Oklahoma people...we need your help! We are looking for a venue for an Oklahoma show....

In Oklahoma City we know of:
- Fair Park
- Cox Convention Center

In Tulsa, we know of:
- Expo Square

Are there other suitable indoor/outdoor type venues?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Feb 28 2009, 01:41 PM~13138363
> *I hope yall can make it to our picnic this year, june 21st, we expecting about 10,000 ppl
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 2 2009, 08:41 AM~13151748
> *Oklahoma people...we need your help!  We are looking for a venue for an Oklahoma show....
> 
> In Oklahoma City we know of:
> ...


winstar parking lot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 2 2009, 07:38 PM~13156699
> *winstar parking lot!!! :biggrin:
> *


or the fiesta grounds :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT  
showin some love to the Austin area car clubs :thumbsup: 
T-Zd0Ag_nWg&eurl


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Cant wait for it to come to Abilene


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT :0


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

WEGO WORLD TOUR COMING UP APRIL 5 AT THE DALLAS CONVENTION CENTER. WE HAVE MADE ARRANGEMENTS WITH THE STERLING HOTEL ONCE AGAIN WITH SPECIAL RATES OF 69.00 FOR ROOMS WITH DOUBLE BEDS. HOTEL HAS A SPORTS BAR, FREE BREAKFAST AND COVERED PARKING AS WELL AS PLENTY OF TRAILER PARKING. CALL THE HOTEL AND BOOK YOUR RESERVATIONS UNDER GROUP RATE CODE ROLL09 FOR THE DISCOUNTED RATE. PHONE NUMBER IS 214-634-8550, OR TOLL FREE AT 1 800 441-3318 MORE INFORMATION TO COME REGARDING THE PARTY

EAZY GARCIA


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 2 2009, 07:38 PM~13156699
> *winstar parking lot!!! :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking for someone to video the hop and the show, if you are interested PM Tim "The People's Choice" for more information. THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Mar 11 2009, 03:40 PM~13250277
> *WEGO WORLD TOUR COMING UP APRIL 5 AT THE DALLAS CONVENTION CENTER.  WE HAVE MADE ARRANGEMENTS WITH THE STERLING HOTEL ONCE AGAIN WITH SPECIAL RATES OF 69.00 FOR ROOMS WITH DOUBLE BEDS. HOTEL HAS A SPORTS BAR, FREE BREAKFAST AND COVERED PARKING AS WELL AS PLENTY OF TRAILER PARKING.  CALL THE HOTEL AND BOOK YOUR RESERVATIONS UNDER GROUP RATE CODE ROLL09 FOR THE DISCOUNTED RATE.  PHONE NUMBER IS 214-634-8550, OR TOLL FREE AT 1 800 441-3318 MORE INFORMATION TO COME REGARDING THE PARTY
> 
> EAZY GARCIA
> *


And a swingers club on the top floor.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Mar 12 2009, 09:29 PM~13265075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Mar 12 2009, 09:29 PM~13265075
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, it took longer to set the tour than usual (a couple major hurdles jumped up). But here it is:

4/5 - 5th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Custom Car Show & Concert in Dallas, TX (Dallas Convention Center) FULL POINTS 

4/26 - Cinco De Mayo Family Festival and Car Show in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) HALF POINTS

5/24 - 5th Annual Illegal Toys CC Custom Car & Bike Show in Oklahoma City, OK (Cox Pavillion-Fair Park) HALF POINTS 

5/30 - West Tex Car Show & Concert by TNT Entertainment in Abilene, TX (Abilene Civic Center) HALF POINTS 

6/14 - Victoria Custom Auto Show in Victoria, TX (Victoria Community Center) FULL POINTS

7/5 - Los Magnificos - San Antonio Car Show & Concert in San Antonio, TX (Freeman Coliseum) FULL POINTS

7/26 - Torres Empire presents the WEGO WEST Preview Show in San Bernadino, CA (National Orange Show) BONUS SHOW

8/8 - 5th Annual Show n' Shine Charity Car Show, Audio Competition, & Concert in Longview, TX (Maude Cobb Convention Center) FULL POINTS

8/23 - 2nd Annual Unique Sounds Custom Car Show in Temple, TX (F.Mayborn Convention Center) HALF POINTS 

9/6 - 3rd Annual Party Car Show in Houston, TX (Armadillo Marketplace) HALF POINTS

9/ ? - Fiestas Patrias "Furiosos De Metal" Car Show and Festival in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) FULL POINTS 

10/ ? - 2nd Annual Torres Empire Car Show in Dallas, TX (T.B.A.) HALF POINTS

TOUR CHAMPIONSHIP 
11/ ? - 27th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show & Concert in Houston, TX
(Reliant Arena) FULL POINTS


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dam thats alot stops this year, it goin to be a busy year


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by domino1979_@Mar 17 2009, 02:08 AM~13302132
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: dam thats alot stops this year, it goin to be a busy year
> *


*with some new places*


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Mar 1 2009, 03:34 AM~13142988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: hey everyone!! lookin' forward to another great tour year!!  

best part being my new ride!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CutiePie64+Mar 17 2009, 08:39 AM~13303038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 16 2009, 10:15 PM~13300713
> *
> 5/24 - 5th Annual Illegal Toys CC Custom Car & Bike Show in Oklahoma City, OK (Cox Pavillion-Fair Park) HALF POINTS
> 
> ...


any more info on these 2 shows :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 16 2009, 11:15 PM~13300713
> *Ok, it took longer to set the tour than usual (a couple major hurdles jumped up).  But here it is:
> 
> 4/5 - 5th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Custom Car Show & Concert in Dallas, TX (Dallas Convention Center) FULL POINTS
> ...


time to fill the calender up!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 16 2009, 09:15 PM~13300713
> *7/26 - Torres Empire presents the WEGO WEST Preview Show in San Bernadino, CA (National Orange Show) BONUS SHOW
> *


my momz birthday too!
ill be there!
:nicoderm:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 19 2009, 09:00 AM~13324033
> *my momz birthday too!
> ill be there!
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :0 *u gonna get knocked out for ur moms bday tuff guy*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

t2t


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*TTMFT*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm trying to keep show flyers on the wegoweb.org website...click on the WWT tour logo and go to events or calendar....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 19 2009, 08:41 AM~13324676
> *:0  :0  u gonna get knocked out for ur moms bday tuff guy
> 
> 
> ...


bring it on!!!!!!
:guns:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Have a great weekend DFW

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12 PM
Online KNTU.com - La Pura Onda

See Ya :cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 20 2009, 04:02 AM~13334578
> *bring it on!!!!!!
> :guns:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: *u dont carry pistolas *****, u carry shanks* :yes: :banghead:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 20 2009, 12:21 PM~13337744
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  u dont carry pistolas *****, u carry shanks :yes:  :banghead:
> *


simon limon! da heat is for afterwards


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ttmft


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 20 2009, 03:09 PM~13338133
> *simon limon! da heat is for afterwards
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

As far as I know, we only got 3 shops interested in the car build and we are looking for at least 5....anyone else interested in showing their skills? We can even increase the promotional return for the winner on next year's tour. Let's have some fun with this....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

t2t


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

t2t


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 31 2009, 01:56 AM~13440717
> *
> *


X25


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SUZY Q, *SWEET_C_LO*





:wave:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Traditional class Tour Champ??
you should add this category for 09.
Lots of classic cars out their  









[/quote]


----------



## DADDY (Jul 17, 2006)

> Traditional class Tour Champ??
> you should add this category for 09.
> Lots of classic cars out their


[/quote]

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> 11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 7 2009, 12:45 PM~13507237
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

t2t


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, since only 1 shop showed up for the build-off, I just wanted to see if anyone else is still interested? Hit me up this week if you are....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Oh, and I will be posting the standings by tomorrow morning...sorry for the delay...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 9 2009, 09:29 AM~13526986
> *Oh, and I will be posting the standings by tomorrow morning...sorry for the delay...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 9 2009, 08:28 AM~13526967
> *Ok, since only 1 shop showed up for the build-off, I just wanted to see if anyone else is still interested?  Hit me up this week if you are....
> *


i was there ready for battle :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 24 2009, 09:26 AM~13372124
> *As far as I know, we only got 3 shops interested in the car build and we are looking for at least 5....anyone else interested in showing their skills?  We can even increase the promotional return for the winner on next year's tour.  Let's have some fun with this....
> *


LETS DO THIS GUYS


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

DALLAS WEGO 2009 NOW ADDED ON THE RO SITE...DIRECT LINK....*[url]http://dtownwego2009.rollerzonly.com*[/url]


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 11 2009, 05:03 AM~13545184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and the point totals?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Everyone 21 and up invited to my birthday party.


Where: Buffalo Fred's off of 610 and Shepherd
Date: Saturday, April 18th
Time: After 8 pm

For more information call me at 832-654-8225

The Theme is a Luau and if the weather is nice it will be outside on the deck. So wear your shorts and Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite.. 
Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...

So please say a prayer tonite for brother Louie..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 11 2009, 07:03 AM~13545184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Point totals get posted after the 2nd show!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 13 2009, 01:33 PM~13562733
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Monte85 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 11 2009, 08:52 PM~13549021
> *Everyone 21 and up invited to my birthday party.
> Where: Buffalo Fred's off of 610 and Shepherd
> Date: Saturday, April 18th
> ...


Happy Birthday :thumbsup: hope yall have fun tomorrow. weather kinda nasty over here but hopefully its better where you're at. hope next weekend its better down in the ATX for the show


----------



## Monte85 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 11 2009, 07:52 PM~13549021
> *Everyone 21 and up invited to my birthday party.
> Where: Buffalo Fred's off of 610 and Shepherd
> Date: Saturday, April 18th
> ...



Wish we could be there!! Have fun and happy birthday!!
:wave: uffin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monte85_@Apr 17 2009, 06:05 PM~13609851
> *Wish we could be there!!  Have fun and happy birthday!!
> :wave:  uffin:
> *


Maybe next year. The weather is suppose to be bad tomorrow. I'll see you all Sunday.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 17 2009, 05:42 PM~13609666
> *Happy Birthday  :thumbsup: hope yall have fun tomorrow.  weather kinda nasty over here but hopefully its better where you're at.  hope next weekend its better down in the ATX for the show
> *


Thank you. The weather is bad here too. I'm just going to make the best of it. I can't cancel because I gave out a lot of verbal invites.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

can someone explain how you figure out which class your car is in. thanks


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Apr 19 2009, 06:04 PM~13623401
> *can someone explain how you figure out which class your car is in. thanks
> *


Check out www.wegoweb.org all the classes and what requires you to be in a class are there. If that doesn't help just PM me a picture of your ride and I'll help you out :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True+Apr 20 2009, 07:20 PM~13634485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monte85 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

points for the tour?


----------



## Monte85 (Nov 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 26 2009, 08:47 PM~13696206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn! :cheesy: i never saw her amongst the see of *******


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 27 2009, 10:44 PM~13711103
> *damn! :cheesy:  i never saw her amongst the see of *******
> *



yes she is very nice. she is 20 years old age


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 28 2009, 10:31 AM~13715433
> *yes she is very nice.  she is 20 years old age
> *


isnt that a little bit old for you?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2009, 11:51 AM~13715643
> *isnt that a little bit old for you?
> *



hahaha you got jokes .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 28 2009, 10:57 AM~13715705
> *hahaha you got jokes .... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


just what i heard from the locals :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2009, 11:51 AM~13715643
> *isnt that a little bit old for you?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
rollerowned


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 28 2009, 02:36 PM~13717441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing your name back in the standings....Miklo....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 28 2009, 02:36 PM~13717441
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2009, 12:51 PM~13715643
> *isnt that a little bit old for you?
> *


LINK :cheesy: MYSPACE!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2009, 05:25 AM~12757816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

UPCOMING TOUR STOPS:

5/24 - 5th Annual Illegal Toys Car Show in Oklahoma City, OK (half points)

5/30 - West-Tex Car Show & Concert in Abilene, TX (half points)

*6/14 - Victoria Custom Auto Showin Victoria, TX (full points)*

7/5 - Los Magnificos-San Antonio (full points)

whats the date for Victoria?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

...ITS JUNE 14TH  

THANKS TIM :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2009, 02:41 PM~13717488
> *
> *


thats right 210hardhitterz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 29 2009, 05:51 AM~13726444
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What's the date on this show?? May 17th or June 14th????


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Apr 29 2009, 07:34 AM~13726634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Bump for wego


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

will this show be indoors or outdoors

5th Annual Illegal Toys CC Custom Car & Bike Show


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Illegal Toys is mostly indoors with some outdoors as well. I recommend pre-registering. 

Victoria is June 14th. Is there a mistake flyer or something with May 17th? We changed the date back in February because of Oklahoma City and Abilene both being in May....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 4 2009, 10:58 PM~13786920
> *Illegal Toys is mostly indoors with some outdoors as well.  I recommend pre-registering.
> 
> Victoria is June 14th.  Is there a mistake flyer or something with May 17th?  We changed the date back in February because of Oklahoma City and Abilene both being in May....
> *



where can i get a pre reg form? i tried to get the form on wegoweb.com but it did not have one.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

5th pg.????

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

When is the deadline for pre reg. For the Oklahoma show? :0


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

whats the hop pay out for oklahoma show ?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 8 2009, 08:33 AM~13824837
> *When is the deadline for pre reg. For the Oklahoma show? :0
> *


:dunno:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'll look into it...not sure....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 8 2009, 08:33 AM~13824837
> *When is the deadline for pre reg. For the Oklahoma show? :0
> *



may 17


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, miggy254

:cheesy: :cheesy: :buttkick:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

[SIZE=14]and by the way illegal toys car club has been featured on low rider magazine in the july issue :worship:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 11 2009, 05:52 PM~13854787


 :twak: :buttkick: :guns:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 11 2009, 04:52 PM~13854787
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, miggy254
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Don't forget, this is our next FULL POINTS show...*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81+Feb 20 2009, 08:57 PM~13064113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a few pics from the trip! 



















And somehow he is still on the phone while on vacay!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 15 2009, 06:54 AM~13894170
> *Don't forget, this is our next FULL POINTS show...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@May 15 2009, 10:40 AM~13895226
> *Here's a few pics from the trip!
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just taking care of business 24/7!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@May 15 2009, 10:40 AM~13895226
> *Here's a few pics from the trip!
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: Where'd yall go, Cozumel?? :angry: :angry: DAMN I loved my cruise when we went. Went on our honeymoon... :cheesy: Would of been even better if I would of pushed her ass over the edge!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 15 2009, 10:26 AM~13895618
> *I'm just taking care of business 24/7!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yea, yea we know! Do what you do, taking care of business like always!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 15 2009, 11:19 AM~13896113
> *:angry:  :angry: Where'd yall go, Cozumel?? :angry:  :angry:  DAMN I loved my cruise when we went. Went on our honeymoon... :cheesy: Would of been even better if I would of pushed her ass over the edge!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


How did you know? Lol! I'm sure she would have took you with her too, lol!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 15 2009, 12:19 PM~13896113
> *:angry:  :angry: Where'd yall go, Cozumel?? :angry:  :angry:  DAMN I loved my cruise when we went. Went on our honeymoon... :cheesy: Would of been even better if I would of pushed her ass over the edge!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Now that's love right there!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@May 15 2009, 09:40 AM~13895226
> *Here's a few pics from the trip!
> 
> 
> ...


Wheres the P. Diddy pics at :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 15 2009, 04:26 PM~13898380
> *Wheres the P. Diddy pics at :biggrin:
> *


SAY MAN DON'T WORRY ABOUT THAT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@May 15 2009, 03:45 PM~13897980
> *How did you know? Lol!  I'm sure she would have took you with her too, lol!
> *


Cuz the ship was Ecstacy. It goes to Progresso and Cozumel :biggrin: And that 2nd part... NOOOOOOOOOO! :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 15 2009, 03:26 PM~13898380
> *Wheres the P. Diddy pics at :biggrin:
> *


Oh I have some!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 15 2009, 04:25 PM~13898891
> *Cuz the ship was Ecstacy. It goes to Progresso and Cozumel :biggrin:  And that 2nd part... NOOOOOOOOOO!</span> :cheesy:
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hahaha! LOL!!!


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

you guys should come to california and bring a westcoast points system you will see car that you havent seen in a long time that refuse to show at a lowrider event :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

ROLLERZ ONLY MOST ENTRIES ONCE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 25 2009, 12:37 PM~13990323
> *you guys should come to california and bring a westcoast points system you will see car that you havent seen in a long time that refuse to show at a lowrider event :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *




















Registration Form


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 25 2009, 01:21 PM~13991599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO BEST EURO :dunno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 26 2009, 01:23 AM~13997734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


which one is the peoples choice :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 26 2009, 12:23 AM~13997734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why the hell i look like im falling asleep :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 26 2009, 12:41 AM~13997836
> *which one is the peoples choice  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 26 2009, 01:41 AM~13997836
> *which one is the peoples choice  :dunno:
> *


Everybody should know that answer :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@May 25 2009, 12:05 PM~13990553
> *ROLLERZ ONLY MOST ENTIRES ONCE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is there an OK topic???


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 26 2009, 06:48 AM~13998584
> *is there an OK topic???
> *






_*Yes, it's under 5th annual Illegal Toys Car Show.  *_


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@May 25 2009, 12:05 PM~13990553
> *ROLLERZ ONLY MOST ENTIRES ONCE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *









:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 25 2009, 11:08 AM~13990126
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


:worship: :worship: _*ROLLERZ ONLY :worship: :worship: *_


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

I AM OUT FOR THE YEAR


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

What happened?


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 26 2009, 01:23 AM~13997734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MC HAMMER DADDY?? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 26 2009, 02:49 AM~13998096
> *:uh:  :angry: :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@May 26 2009, 09:13 AM~13999455
> *Yes, it's under 5th annual Illegal Toys Car Show.
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 26 2009, 01:20 PM~14002149
> *I AM OUT FOR THE YEAR
> *


X2


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

is there any shows or anything goin on around houston this weekend


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@May 26 2009, 08:09 PM~14005637
> *MC HAMMER DADDY?? :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


Can't touch this :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 26 2009, 06:59 PM~14005014
> *What happened?
> *


BLOWN ENGINE :angry: :angry: BUT I WII BE AROUND


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 27 2009, 01:55 PM~14015863
> *BLOWN ENGINE :angry:  :angry: BUT I WII BE AROUND
> *


fuck it you dont need a engine. :0


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i386.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/texas214_06/ablieneshow016.flv">


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 27 2009, 01:00 PM~14015317
> *Can't touch this :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 1 2009, 04:41 PM~14064432
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 26 2009, 12:23 AM~13997734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... the People's Choice is gangsta!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 1 2009, 05:25 PM~14065428
> *:uh:
> *


wat up migg. you gonna show in vic.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

scores??/?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 1 2009, 05:41 PM~14064432
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jun 2 2009, 02:11 AM~14069616
> *Damn... the People's Choice is gangsta!
> *


Not a Gangsta....just a person who knows how to CHILL!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 27 2009, 01:55 PM~14015863
> *BLOWN ENGINE :angry:  :angry: BUT I WII BE AROUND
> *


Man, you're going to miss the San Antonio show. I hope you can still just come and hang out with us.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Ready for Victoria!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 2 2009, 01:35 PM~14072565
> *Not a Gangsta....just a person who knows how to CHILL!!!!!!!
> *


What's good Tim.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 2 2009, 02:35 PM~14072565
> *Not a Gangsta....just a person who knows how to CHILL!!!!!!!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: da mannnn


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 Members: FPEREZII, tito_ls, CITYBOY214, King61!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 2 2009, 06:17 PM~14074446
> *What's good Tim.
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 2 2009, 05:29 PM~14074598
> *4 Members: FPEREZII, tito_ls, CITYBOY214, King61!
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: see you next week in Victoria :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 2 2009, 07:07 PM~14076250
> *:wave:  :wave: see you next week in Victoria :biggrin:
> *


I might not be there, but " Turn n Heads " will. :biggrin: hope i can make it.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Last year was the "Texas Takeover"....this year should have been the "Oklahoma Invasion". I counted 2 clubs and about 10 cars in the standings from Oklahoma. Way to go Oklahoma!*


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

WHAT HAPPENED TO DALLAS LOWRIDERS? SO ITS GOING TO BE ROLLERZ ONLY FOR A BACK TO BACK TITLE WIN THIS YEAR!!!!!


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 3 2009, 11:14 AM~14081884
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO DALLAS LOWRIDERS?  SO ITS GOING TO BE ROLLERZ ONLY FOR A BACK TO BACK TITLE WIN THIS YEAR!!!!!
> *


ROLLERZ :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 2 2009, 01:34 PM~14072545
> *WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


am i gonna see you in victoria


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 3 2009, 12:07 PM~14082343
> *am i  gonna  see  you  in  victoria
> *


YEP YEP!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

only a little over a week until Victoria, it should be a great show.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 2 2009, 06:29 PM~14074598
> *4 Members: FPEREZII, tito_ls, CITYBOY214, King61!
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 3 2009, 12:07 PM~14082343
> *am i  gonna  see  you  in  victoria</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>quit bullshitn, you aint going


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 05:17 AM~14091339
> *quit bullshitn, you aint going
> *


awww chit :biggrin: .............. you going :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 3 2009, 11:14 AM~14081884
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO DALLAS LOWRIDERS?  SO ITS GOING TO BE ROLLERZ ONLY FOR A BACK TO BACK TITLE WIN THIS YEAR!!!!!
> *


looks that way :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 11:57 AM~14093185
> *awww  chit :biggrin: ..............  you  going  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT for WEGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 3 2009, 09:14 AM~14081884
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO DALLAS LOWRIDERS?  SO ITS GOING TO BE ROLLERZ ONLY FOR A BACK TO BACK TITLE WIN THIS YEAR!!!!!
> *




*DALLAS LOWRIDERS IS HERE VATO. WE JUST DONT HAVE TIME TO BE RUNNIN ALL OVER THE STATE. BUT DONT BE MISTAKEN WE AINT GOIN NO WHERE VATO. GOOD LUCK ON THE BACK TO BACK WINS. 


WE GOT IT THE FIRST TIME THATS ENOUGH FOR US VATO. 


SAL MATA, DALLAS LOWRIDERS*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 5 2009, 06:29 AM~14101789
> *FAMILIA-ONE CHAPTER, BABY! HOLDIN' IT DOWN IV LIFE :0   [/i]*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good homies.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

*so wheres the next stop for the wego tour at*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Victoria, TX - June 14th


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

*TTT for WegoTour!!!*


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

WERE WAITING FOR WEGO OUT HERE/////


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

ONE TIME IS NOT ENOUGH FOR US, WE WILL KEEP RACKING THEM UP WITH LRM AND WEGO TOUR, THATS FOR SURE!!!!!!!


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme (Jun 17, 2007)

When is the san antonio show coming for the wego?


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

san anto july 5 ttt wego :angel:


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme (Jun 17, 2007)

U know were its ganna b?


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

ITS AT THE FREEMAN COLISEUM!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 Members: FPEREZII, *lealbros*, travieso1u, 81 Cutlass Supreme
What's good Freddy?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 9 2009, 07:35 PM~14144302
> *ONE TIME IS NOT ENOUGH FOR US, WE WILL KEEP RACKING THEM UP WITH LRM AND WEGO TOUR, THATS FOR SURE!!!!!!!
> *



WELL U DO WHAT U DO AND WE WILL DO WHAT WE DO VATO. GOOD LUCK WITH THAT


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT for wego............


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

BEFORE PEOPLE COMPLAINED ABOUT NO SHOWS AND NOW THAT THERE IS A TOUR, ONLY A FEW CLUBS WANT TO PARTICIPATE? LRM PULLED OUT OF TEXAS AND EVERYONE COMPLAINED! AND NOW NO ONE WANTS TO GO AND SHOW AND SUPPORT THE WEGO TOUR UNLESS ITS IN THERE OWN BACK YARD. I FIGURED SINCE YOU PULLED OUT 81 CARS LAST YEAR AT THE SHOW IN MESQUITE THAT THIS YEAR IT WAS ON! GOOD LUCK WITH WHATEVER IS KEEPING YOU GUYS OCCUPIED. ALRATO VATO! AY TE WACHO ESE!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The WEGO Tour would like to welcome the Chill N' Grill in Houston on July 12th as a bonus hop on the tour. There are some cash prizes, tons of great food, and I heard they will be filming there for a national TV show (I think it's ABC?). More info will be posted soon...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_“When you've set the bar as high as we have, you have to look really far and wide to find someone else to fit in that same mold."~Dale Lathim~_

_<span style=\'color:red\'>DALLAS LOWRIDERS...ONE CHAPTER...FAMILIA "& IF YOU DON'T KNOW, NOW YOU KNOW!  </span></span>_ 

_<span style=\'color:blue\'>TTT WEGO TOUR :thumbsup: _


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

*hopefully Wego has some more upcoming show in da West Texas*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 12 2009, 07:36 AM~14169312
> *The WEGO Tour would like to welcome the Chill N' Grill in Houston on July 12th as a bonus hop on the tour.  There are some cash prizes, tons of great food, and I heard they will be filming there for a national TV show (I think it's ABC?).  More info will be posted soon...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT FOR WEGO TOUR


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Usa Motorsports will be here and GIVE AWAY A FREE G-FORCE PISTON PUMP from PRO HOPPER . 

Raffle tickets are FREE . We will show it working in our single pump truck then give it away free. Proving pro hopper parts work over the counter with NO mods . 

RAFFLE TICKETS ARE FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wego ttt


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 11 2009, 04:16 PM~14163849
> *BEFORE PEOPLE COMPLAINED ABOUT NO SHOWS AND NOW THAT THERE IS A TOUR, ONLY A FEW CLUBS WANT TO PARTICIPATE?  LRM PULLED OUT OF TEXAS AND EVERYONE COMPLAINED! AND NOW NO ONE WANTS TO GO AND SHOW AND SUPPORT THE WEGO TOUR UNLESS ITS IN THERE OWN BACK YARD.  I FIGURED SINCE YOU PULLED OUT 81 CARS LAST YEAR AT THE SHOW IN MESQUITE THAT THIS YEAR IT WAS ON! GOOD LUCK WITH WHATEVER IS KEEPING YOU GUYS OCCUPIED.  ALRATO VATO! AY TE WACHO ESE!
> *




LOOK VATO I DONT KNOW WHY U R SO INTERESTED IN OUR CLUB AND WHY WE AINT DOING WHAT. U NEED TO WORRY ABOUT YOUR SELF AND YOUR CLUB. U WILL SEE US SOON THATS ALL U HAVE TO KNOW. AND IM GONNA END IT HERE CUZ IT JUST MAKES NO SENSE TO ME. ALRATO VATO! AY TE WACHO ESE!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

este vato! :uh:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

see you guys in Odessa!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

I STILL THINK THERE SHOULD HAVE BEEN A CHAPTER CHAMPION CAR CLUB REGARDLESS. BECAUSE IF A CLUB HAS CHAPTERS ALL OVER ITS EASIER FOR THEM TO WIN CLUB CHAMPION. DALLAS LOWRIDERS WON THE FIRST CHAMPIONSHIP REGARDLESS, AND SHOULD OF WON THE SECOND ONE ,BUT GOT DEDUCTED ALL THOSE POINTS CAUSE OF THREE CARS WANTING TO BE DLRS.
IT WAS BS BUT EVEN WITH ALL THOSE POINTS DEDUCTED AND MISSING THE FIRST SHOW OF THE TOUR AND ONLY A COUPLE SHOWED AT THE LAST SHOW OF THE TOUR .DLRS WAS STILL IN THE RUNNING REAL CLOSE. JUST THINK IF WEGO WOULDNT HAVE DEDUCTED POINTS DLRS PROBABLY WOULD OF WON. ANYWAY GOOD LUCK TO ALL CAR CLUBS!!! MUCH PROPS!!!SEE YALL SOON!!   JUST MY OPINION!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Single chapter club champion is in the works for 2010....


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 15 2009, 05:33 PM~14197804
> *I STILL THINK THERE SHOULD HAVE BEEN A CHAPTER CHAMPION CAR CLUB REGARDLESS. BECAUSE IF A CLUB HAS CHAPTERS ALL OVER ITS EASIER FOR THEM TO WIN CLUB CHAMPION. DALLAS LOWRIDERS WON THE FIRST CHAMPIONSHIP REGARDLESS, AND SHOULD OF WON THE SECOND ONE ,BUT GOT DEDUCTED ALL THOSE POINTS CAUSE OF THREE CARS WANTING TO BE DLRS.
> IT WAS BS BUT EVEN WITH ALL THOSE POINTS DEDUCTED AND MISSING THE FIRST SHOW OF THE TOUR AND ONLY A COUPLE SHOWED AT THE LAST SHOW OF THE TOUR .DLRS WAS STILL IN THE RUNNING REAL CLOSE. JUST THINK IF WEGO WOULDNT HAVE DEDUCTED POINTS DLRS PROBABLY WOULD OF WON. ANYWAY GOOD LUCK TO ALL CAR CLUBS!!! MUCH PROPS!!!SEE YALL SOON!!    JUST MY OPINION!
> *


_<span style=\'colorurple\'>I AM SWEET*LIL*V OF DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. & I APPROVE THIS MESSAGE! :biggrin:  

WELL PUT STATEMENT "GABRIEL (SCARFACE)" :thumbsup:

ONE CHAPTER...DOIN' IT BIG...COMIN' BACK FULL FORCE...SOONER THAN THEY THINK...LOWRIDERS ONLY!  </span>_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 15 2009, 11:15 PM~14201981
> *Single chapter club champion is in the works for 2010....
> *



_  THATS WHATS UP :thumbsup:_


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 15 2009, 03:33 PM~14197804
> *I STILL THINK THERE SHOULD HAVE BEEN A CHAPTER CHAMPION CAR CLUB REGARDLESS. BECAUSE IF A CLUB HAS CHAPTERS ALL OVER ITS EASIER FOR THEM TO WIN CLUB CHAMPION. DALLAS LOWRIDERS WON THE FIRST CHAMPIONSHIP REGARDLESS, AND SHOULD OF WON THE SECOND ONE ,BUT GOT DEDUCTED ALL THOSE POINTS CAUSE OF THREE CARS WANTING TO BE DLRS.
> IT WAS BS BUT EVEN WITH ALL THOSE POINTS DEDUCTED AND MISSING THE FIRST SHOW OF THE TOUR AND ONLY A COUPLE SHOWED AT THE LAST SHOW OF THE TOUR .DLRS WAS STILL IN THE RUNNING REAL CLOSE. JUST THINK IF WEGO WOULDNT HAVE DEDUCTED POINTS DLRS PROBABLY WOULD OF WON. ANYWAY GOOD LUCK TO ALL CAR CLUBS!!! MUCH PROPS!!!SEE YALL SOON!!    JUST MY OPINION!
> *



_WELL SAID CARNAL ..... NOT BECAUSE I'M A DLR MEMBER PERO THAT WAS DA CONFLICT OF LAST YEAR WHEN I STATED THAT FACT ....... RESPECTS TO ALL CAR CLUBS _


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jun 16 2009, 07:47 AM~14204267
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>I AM SWEET*LIL*V OF DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. & I APPROVE THIS MESSAGE! :biggrin:
> 
> WELL PUT STATEMENT "GABRIEL (SCARFACE)" :thumbsup:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 16 2009, 08:07 AM~14204336
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



_<span style=\'colorurple\'>SHUT UP "CAVEMAN" :biggrin: </span>_


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 16 2009, 09:43 AM~14205788
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WAY TO GO ERNEST MAKING IT TO THE TOP OF THE BIKE CHAMPIONSHIP HOMIE. STAY ON TOP HOMIE.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 16 2009, 03:06 PM~14208359
> *WAY TO GO ERNEST MAKING IT TO THE TOP OF THE BIKE CHAMPIONSHIP HOMIE. STAY ON TOP HOMIE.
> *


thoses are the standings *after* the victoria show right?  just checkin


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Next stop San Antoio, can't wait. See you there homies.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE WE ARE ON TRACK TO BREAK THE RECORD OF 480 FOR THE YEAR!!!!!
WONDER IF THE 81 AT ONE SHOW RECORD CAN BE BROKEN THIS YEAR?



> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 16 2009, 08:43 AM~14205788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 15 2009, 11:15 PM~14201981
> *Single chapter club champion is in the works for 2010....
> *





*Sounds good bRO, Looks like another award for the BIG R.O. to snatch up! :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 16 2009, 08:12 PM~14210506
> *LOOKS LIKE WE ARE ON TRACK TO BREAK THE RECORD OF 480 FOR THE YEAR!!!!!
> WONDER IF THE 81 AT ONE SHOW RECORD CAN BE BROKEN THIS YEAR?
> *





*Can't wait to take it over in San Antonio! :0 Stayin on Top of the game IN EVERY CITY AND EVERY STATE...DOIN BIG THANGS ALL OVER THE WORLD! ROLLERZ ONLY...YA KNOW HOW WE DO IT! :biggrin: *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

" Rollerrrrrrzzzzzzzzzz "


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 16 2009, 09:43 AM~14205788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Jun 16 2009, 09:53 PM~14212442
> *Can't wait to take it over in San Antonio! :0 Stayin on Top of the game IN EVERY CITY AND EVERY STATE...DOIN BIG THANGS ALL OVER THE WORLD! ROLLERZ ONLY...YA KNOW HOW WE DO IT! :biggrin:
> *









:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

ROLLERZ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Alright people here are some pics for the best of show belt....Torres Empire Wego West


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 19 2009, 09:42 AM~14238078
> *
> Nice! :thumbsup: :biggrin: *


----------



## AceOfDAces (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Jun 16 2009, 08:53 PM~14212442
> *Can't wait to take it over in San Antonio! :0 Stayin on Top of the game IN EVERY CITY AND EVERY STATE...DOIN BIG THANGS ALL OVER THE WORLD! ROLLERZ ONLY...YA KNOW HOW WE DO IT! :biggrin:
> *



ALREADY!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Can't wait to take it over in San Antonio! :0 Stayin on Top of the game IN EVERY CITY AND EVERY STATE...DOIN BIG THANGS ALL OVER THE WORLD! ROLLERZ ONLY...YA KNOW HOW WE DO IT! :biggrin: *
[/b][/quote]


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 19 2009, 08:42 AM~14238078
> *Alright people here are some pics for the best of show belt....Torres Empire Wego West
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_



~~~~~~~~TTT FOR WEGO ~~~~~~~_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 15 2009, 10:15 PM~14201981
> *Single chapter club champion is in the works for 2010....
> *


 ONE CLUB ONE CHAPTER ONE CITY THATS HOW WE ROLL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT.....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump....


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 19 2009, 09:42 AM~14238078
> *Alright people here are some pics for the best of show belt....Torres Empire Wego West
> 
> 
> ...


...ALREADY..... RO OWNED


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

The deadline to pre-register cars, trucks, & bikes for the Torres Empire presents the WEGO West Preview Show is

<span style=\'color:red\'>Also, for booth registration all information must be received by July 12, 2009. 

For booth information or questions, Contact Tim Walls at 214 356 0352 or email [email protected] 

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn wish i could make the San Bernadino show.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

is anyone from texas going to make the cali show


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jun 25 2009, 04:27 PM~14298209
> *is anyone from texas going to make the cali show
> *


Wish I was!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jun 25 2009, 05:27 PM~14298209
> *is anyone from texas going to make the cali show
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Is the Cali show double points?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 25 2009, 05:16 PM~14298082
> *Damn wish i could make the San Bernadino show.
> *


x2


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*


~~~~~~~~ TTT FOR WEGO ~~~~~~~~*_


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jun 25 2009, 06:27 PM~14298209
> *is anyone from texas going to make the cali show
> *


 :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*



~~~~~~~ TTT FOR WEGO ~~~~~~~~~*_


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Jul 1 2009, 06:30 AM~14349443
> *X2*


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

POINTS?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 8 2009, 05:00 PM~14415639
> *ttt
> *


WHATS UP MIGGY


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Jul 8 2009, 06:02 PM~14415668
> *WHATS UP MIGGY
> *


whats up homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jul 8 2009, 02:36 PM~14414329
> *POINTS?
> *


dont worry ez its all ROOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEERRRRRRZZZZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2009, 05:26 PM~14416423
> *dont worry ez its all ROOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEERRRRRRZZZZZZZ :biggrin:
> *


just wanted to see where I stand with my stroller! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

looks like another championship back to back


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

EZ, on a serious note, which shows has the stroller been at? I think I'm missing one....


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 8 2009, 09:15 PM~14417532
> *EZ, on a serious note, which shows has the stroller been at?  I think I'm missing one....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin: Four shows with the stroller, Dallas, Austin, OKC, and San Antonio.



> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 8 2009, 07:15 PM~14417532
> *EZ, on a serious note, which shows has the stroller been at?  I think I'm missing one....
> *


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*Looking Good RollerZ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *_


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

ROLLERRRRZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

*REMINDER TO ALL WHO ARE PRE-REGISTERING*

The deadline to pre-register cars, trucks, & bikes for the Torres Empire presents the WEGO West Preview Show is

*Also, for booth registration all information must be received by July 12, 2009. *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 9 2009, 08:36 AM~14422088
> *REMINDER TO ALL WHO ARE PRE-REGISTERING
> 
> The deadline to pre-register cars, trucks, & bikes for the Torres Empire presents the WEGO West Preview Show is
> ...



If i decide to go at the last minute, will there be room? Don't wanna drive 20 something hours for nothing.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 9 2009, 12:55 PM~14423956
> *If i decide to go at the last minute, will there be room? Don't wanna drive 20 something hours for nothing.
> *


Yea get with Tim!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 9 2009, 12:08 PM~14424104
> *Yea get with Tim!
> *


Ok thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 9 2009, 12:55 PM~14423956
> *If i decide to go at the last minute, will there be room? Don't wanna drive 20 something hours for nothing.
> *


That's the least u shud worry...just come..ill get u drunk all weekend


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 9 2009, 01:55 PM~14423956
> *If i decide to go at the last minute, will there be room? Don't wanna drive 20 something hours for nothing.
> *


I got room for ya :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

does anyone have the scores before San Antonio? I forgot to print a copy.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jul 10 2009, 05:41 AM~14432006
> *does anyone have the scores before San Antonio?  I forgot to print a copy.
> *


Check page 41.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 10 2009, 08:57 AM~14433090
> *Check page 41.
> *


Sorry you probably knew this, but the sheet changes on all the pages.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Oct 8 2008, 11:59 AM~11812189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
iam just bored reading from the beginning tryin to find the schedule 4 the rest of the shows coming up :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

wegoweb.org


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Oct 6 2008, 11:51 AM~11791759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin: lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 10 2009, 10:58 PM~14440213
> *wegoweb.org
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 10 2009, 11:03 PM~14440281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was just lookin at that too. u goin to longview?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah maybe... dont know yet. you?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 10 2009, 11:05 PM~14440311
> *yeah maybe... dont know yet.  you?
> *


i think so. gonna try to. its on a saturday so i can sleep all day sunday b4 work monday. after san antonio show i was on vacation till wednesday and i slept all day monday. u get ur car back yet?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 10 2009, 11:11 PM~14440369
> *i think so. gonna try to. its on a saturday so i can sleep all day sunday b4 work monday. after san antonio show i was on vacation till wednesday and i slept all day monday. u get ur car back yet?
> *


yeah i had to call in that monday after SA... way too tired. nah not yet, real soon though


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 4 2008, 06:43 PM~11520613
> *Also, I would like some feedback on this year's tour stops (PLEASE PM ME IF IT'S NEGATIVE...let's not blast the promoters on here).  Which shows would you like to see on the tour again and which shows would you prefer not to see.....let me know!
> *


the SA show was the shit... but it would be bad ass to make it a Sat. set up and show Sun. next year


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

...and to do that with the Austin full points show if yall find an indoor spot


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

...and let me bring my snow cone trailer :biggrin: j/k


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2009, 10:51 AM~14442577
> *...and let me bring my snow cone trailer :biggrin: j/k
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2009, 09:51 AM~14442577
> *...and let me bring my snow cone trailer :biggrin: j/k
> *


That sounds like a plan.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT for WWT :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heres some pics i took of the hop yesterday at the Grill & Chill picnic down in Houston


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

a few more pics from the picnic


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

kool PIC OF MY CLUB MIGGY....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 13 2009, 07:27 PM~14462287
> *kool PIC OF MY CLUB MIGGY....
> 
> 
> ...


yezzir.. thanks for lettin us use the shade under your tent when we first got there and got our grub on cuz u know it was hot then a mofo out there


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

I would like to personally invite everyone to come out to the car show on 
Sunday Aug 9,2009 in Ft Worth Tx 

LATIN SUMMER FEST
CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT​


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

good pics miggy


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good ppl?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 14 2009, 04:04 PM~14472960
> *What's good ppl?
> *


still painting :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 13 2009, 08:39 PM~14464051
> *yezzir.. thanks for lettin us use the shade under your tent when we first got there and got our grub on cuz u know it was hot then a mofo out there
> 
> 
> ...


no problem homie..you know hlc and ctlc gotta help each other out...


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*


~~~~~~~~ TTT FOR WEGO~~~~~~~~~*_


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ill see everyone in cali


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*


T



T



T




*_


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

There has been a change to the tour (the website and flyers will be updated today or tomorrow).

The Austin stop has been switched to the following:

September 20th. 1st Annual WEGO Campout, Picnic, and Car Show in San Antonio, TX

Saturday, we are going to get together at a location and cruise to the park. There, we will cookout, hangout, drink, and chill. We will provide some hot dogs and marshmallows, so come hang with the WEGO staff. The park is on a river and has tons of shade. Seems very family friendly. It locks up over night and we will have security. 

Sunday, we will have the car show from 12pm to 5pm. Also, we will have our first ever WEGO Club Olympics. 7 events, all sized clubs allowed (will need at least 3 members...must be entered in show to compete). Gold medal club will receive a special trophy, cash award, and top 4 clubs will receive bonus club points on the WEGO Tour. 

Let's all enjoy a family fun day, as well as a full points WEGO show. Visit WEGOWEB.org and registration and flyers will be posted soon!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 16 2009, 09:43 PM~14499187
> *There has been a change to the tour (the website and flyers will be updated today or tomorrow).
> 
> The Austin stop has been switched to the following:
> ...





Why not just keep the tour dates the same threw out 2009 and make it a 1st annual next year?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

That wasn't an option. The radio station we do the Fiestas Patrias event with has also been hit by the tough economic times. They are hoping to still do a Fiestas Patrias event (it's still up-in-the-air), but it would be at a smaller venue that wouldn't have room for the car show. 

So, here is the event....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Still full points, thats good.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 17 2009, 06:21 AM~14501386
> *That wasn't an option.  The radio station we do the Fiestas Patrias event with has also been hit by the tough economic times.  They are hoping to still do a Fiestas Patrias event (it's still up-in-the-air), but it would be at a smaller venue that wouldn't have room for the car show.
> 
> So, here is the event....
> ...


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

This show sounds like it is going to be alot of fun. I think that the wego people have a great idea with this one . Count me in for sure.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 18 2009, 11:17 AM~14511155
> *This show sounds like it is going to be alot of fun. I think that the wego people have a great idea with this one . Count me in for sure.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKcXKbxjng0&feature=related


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 18 2009, 10:17 AM~14511155
> *This show sounds like it is going to be alot of fun. I think that the wego people have a great idea with this one . Count me in for sure.
> *


x3


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 20 2009, 03:57 PM~14527944
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

x5


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP WEGO 
I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL WEGO FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT THEY GAVE US IN SB CALI 
I WOULD LIKE TO THANK TIM AND SAM FOR HOOKING IT UP FOR USE ON THE SPECIAL PARKING AT THE CASINO FOR SABOR A MI 
TITO AND JOHN FOR HELPING ME AND CRUZ PUSH THE CAR ON
SIC AND HIS BOYS FOR HELPING USE TAKE OUT THE CAR AGIAN AND PUTTING IT IN AGIAN......
GOOD SHOW GUYS NEXT TIME EVERY ONE NEED TO DRIVE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:

pm me that vid when u get a chance


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14610599
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> pm me that vid when u get a chance
> *


ALREADY SO WHATS UP ON THIS CLOSET THING


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that fker got ahold of my cell phone and texted a bunch of people sayin im gay and i just came out the closet..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL SO R U


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 28 2009, 08:30 PM~14610419
> *WHATS UP WEGO
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL WEGO FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT THEY GAVE US IN SB CALI
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK TIM AND SAM FOR HOOKING IT UP FOR USE ON THE SPECIAL PARKING AT THE CASINO FOR SABOR A MI
> ...


what's good bro. It felt good to sleep, after that long drive.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 29 2009, 05:53 AM~14613531
> *what's good bro. It felt good to sleep, after that long drive.
> *


whats up homie hell yea it felt good if it wasent for u textin me i wouldent have made it thanks homie that was a long ass drive c u in longview


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 29 2009, 08:22 AM~14614452
> *whats up homie hell yea it felt good if it wasent for u textin me i wouldent have made it thanks homie that was a long ass drive c u in longview
> *


You don't have to tell me, i drove it to. Plus you kept scaring me with those bad weather (rain) reports. :biggrin: I was like :uh:. See you there bro, have a safe drive.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTMFT for WEGO.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 10:55 PM~14610772
> *that fker got ahold of my cell phone and texted a bunch of people sayin im gay and i just came out the closet..*


 :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

x2


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

TIM HOW ARE THE POINTS LOOKING SO FAR. CAN YOU POST THEM UP?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jul 31 2009, 02:41 PM~14639009
> *TIM HOW ARE THE POINTS LOOKING SO FAR. CAN YOU POST THEM UP?
> *


No I can't post them, but go to WEGOWEB.ORG and you can see and find what you are looking for.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Longview here we come.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 31 2009, 02:03 PM~14639209
> *No I can't post them, but go to WEGOWEB.ORG and you can see and find what you are looking for.
> *


heard there was some naked pics on that website but i didnt see nothin


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 31 2009, 04:30 PM~14641145
> *heard there was some naked pics on that website but i didnt see nothin
> *


 :0 :angry: I paid alot of money to get those taken off. Pre-show party was crazy what do you want me to say. :dunno: Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 31 2009, 05:30 PM~14641145
> *heard there was some naked pics on that website but i didnt see nothin
> *


x2


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

T T T


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

whats the dilly-yo with preregistration for Temple? I couldnt find anything on wegoweb.org, and the number listed is not in service (254.931.6743)



:|


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

THANK YOU TIM!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Oops...I will post a pre-reg form today....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 09:55 PM~14610772
> *that fker got ahold of my cell phone and texted a bunch of people sayin im gay and i just came out the closet..
> *



hahaha i thought you were for real  hahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 4 2009, 09:15 AM~14670019
> *whats the dilly-yo with preregistration for Temple? I couldnt find anything on wegoweb.org, and the number listed is not in service (254.931.6743)
> :|
> *


someone gets a new number every 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 4 2009, 06:03 PM~14674307
> *someone gets a new number every 2 weeks  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 5 2009, 04:38 AM~14680136
> *:twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 4 2009, 05:03 PM~14674307
> *someone gets a new number every 2 weeks  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: and somehow you keep getting the number :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 5 2009, 09:24 AM~14681839
> *:angry: and somehow you keep getting the number :biggrin:
> *


stalker


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Longview this weekend. :cheesy:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY THATS GOING TO LONGVIEW THIS SAT AND FT WORTH ON SUNDAY FOR THE CARSHOW ......


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

TOPDOGS b.c had a great time at the Cali wego show, were going to try and hit a Texas wego show again this year


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Aug 5 2009, 10:24 AM~14681839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the things you can do when you work 4 cricket :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 5 2009, 03:45 PM~14685185
> *TOPDOGS b.c had a great time at the Cali wego show, were going to try and hit a Texas wego show again this year
> 
> 
> ...


nice throphies.. thoses cups are clean :thumbsup: i want one


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2009, 04:41 PM~14686215
> *nice throphies.. thoses cups are clean  :thumbsup: i want one
> *


I got one i can sell you. I need some gas money to get to Longview . :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, tito_ls, sic713

What's good homies. :wave: :wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2009, 05:39 PM~14686200
> *the things you can do when you work 4 cricket  :biggrin:
> *



***** you dont work for cricket :roflmao: :roflmao: and i dont have cricket... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 5 2009, 06:54 PM~14686910
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, tito_ls, sic713
> 
> What's good homies. :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: ready for longview homie... then Temple...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 5 2009, 05:58 PM~14686956
> *:wave: ready for longview homie... then Temple...
> *


Ready or not here we go. :h5:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

for the WEGO tour


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Aug 5 2009, 06:54 PM~14686900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Scores updated. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :angel:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 6 2009, 09:58 AM~14692885
> *TTT :angel:
> *


What's good homie, see you in Longview.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The computer originally only gave 200 + 1/2 judges score for Cali...as double points, it was supposed to be 200+ full judges score...this is the correct standings...


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 7 2009, 07:43 AM~14701250
> *
> 
> 
> ...




#1[/b][/i]</span></span>


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

I would like to personally invite everyone to come out to the car show on 
Sunday Aug 9,2009 in Ft Worth Tx 



SEE EVERYBODY IN LONGVIEW TX.....​


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

COME ON DOWN TO WEST TEXAS


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Longview....gone. Temple....here we come.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 9 2009, 04:16 PM~14718142
> *Longview....gone. Temple....here we come.
> *


yezzirrr


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 9 2009, 09:24 PM~14721197
> *yezzirrr
> *


See you real riders out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 9 2009, 09:24 PM~14721197
> *yezzirrr
> *


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt  

wonder where we stand on the stats :biggrin:


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*The races are heated this year...especially with awards for top 3 (minimum 750 points)....Full Custom, Semi-Custom, Street Custom, Hop, Club, and Association are all tight going into the last 4 shows.

Also, I keep waiting for someone else from Mild to add a mod and jump into the semi-custom competition....*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 11 2009, 12:04 PM~14735742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol u put miggy lopez :biggrin: and cant forget my club name Latin Rollerz 
and dang it i should've made the abilene & victoria shows :banghead: that was my bad right there but iam in it for the rest of the tour :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 11 2009, 03:28 PM~14738201
> *lol u put miggy lopez  :biggrin:  and cant forget my club name Latin Rollerz
> and dang it i should've made the abilene & victoria shows  :banghead:  that was my bad right there but iam in it for the rest of the tour  :thumbsup:
> *


See you there bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 11 2009, 01:04 PM~14735742
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I AM GETTING CLOSER IT IS GOING TO BE DOWN TO THE WIRE. THIS IS THE WAY A CAR SHOW TOUR SHOULD BE.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 11 2009, 04:23 PM~14738798
> *See you there bro. :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE YOU SCORED GOOD


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 11 2009, 05:08 PM~14739284
> *WHATS UP HOMIE YOU SCORED GOOD
> *


Yep i guess those extra little things helped, but still got a few more things before Houston super show. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 11 2009, 05:08 PM~14739284
> *WHATS UP HOMIE YOU SCORED GOOD
> *


i re did my sons whole bike and scored the same.wtf to the judge :0 :biggrin: 
maybe a little hating going on :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 12 2009, 04:01 AM~14744208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Jc1969 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2009, 12:25 AM~14743616
> *i re did my sons whole bike and scored the same.wtf to the judge :0  :biggrin:
> maybe a little hating going on :0
> *


That's maybe because of some idiots that were labeled judges,and dont know jack s--- :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jc1969_@Aug 17 2009, 03:16 PM~14795021
> *That's maybe because of some idiots that were labeled judges,and dont know jack s--- :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I feel you John, o-well we will show them.


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry John...Jon will take a look at it in Temple...


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Aug 17 2009, 08:44 PM~14798962
> *Sorry John...Jon will take a look at it in Temple...
> *


no its ok. i just win tour championships for fun. :biggrin: :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2009, 08:51 PM~14799058
> *no its ok. i just win tour championships for fun.  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0 Ouch....put it their face. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2009, 08:51 PM~14799058
> *no its ok. i just win tour championships for fun.  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jc1969_@Aug 17 2009, 03:16 PM~14795021
> *That's maybe because of some idiots that were labeled judges,and dont know jack s---
> *




BINGO!!!!!!!!!!

You hit the nail on the head about that!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *83's Finest*, miggy254


dont look at me lil puppet dont look at me 

whats up bro  iam sick as hell today so i called in at work


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 24 2009, 09:11 AM~14862823
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 83's Finest, miggy254
> dont look at me lil puppet dont look at me
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: 


Hate to hear your sick bro.....Had a good time chillin with everyone yesterday...
Congrats on your 2nd...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Aug 24 2009, 10:14 AM~14862856
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Hate to hear your sick bro.....Had a good time chillin with everyone yesterday...
> Congrats on your 2nd...
> *


already its always good to see everyone at the shows .. congradulations on yours and Miklo's first place wins  hell yea i got the BG'z today so i called in and said i cant make it. i think doin the 2 shows Sat and yesterday and not much eating caught up to me


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 24 2009, 08:55 AM~14862658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There is a typo on Felix Perez score, this will be fixed tonight when Mr. Chuck gets home from his full time job.


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2009, 11:25 PM~14743616
> *i re did my sons whole bike and scored the same.wtf to the judge :0  :biggrin:
> maybe a little hating going on :0
> *


I was the judge in Longview if this was the show you are speaking of...Since we all have full time jobs besides judging carshows the same judge doesn't always get to judge the same things. We all have been judging car shows for many years and most of us still compete in shows with our rides in our hometowns so we understand your concerns cause we are on both sides of the fence. We are human and we do make mistakes, we try to learn from them and improve in anyway possible. :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Aug 24 2009, 10:44 AM~14863806
> *There is a typo on Felix Perez score, this will be fixed tonight when Mr. Chuck gets home from his full time job.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Aug 24 2009, 10:56 AM~14863934
> *I was the judge in Longview if this was the show you are speaking of...Since we all have full time jobs besides judging carshows the same judge doesn't always get to judge the same things. We all have been judging car shows for many years and most of us still compete in shows with our rides in our hometowns so we understand your concerns cause we are on both sides of the fence. We are human and we do make mistakes, we try to learn from them and improve in anyway possible.  :biggrin:
> *



Good Point.........


We also have full time jobs and then some, it just sucks to bust our ass spending hundreds if not thousands of dollars on our cars/bikes/trucks ect and it get over looked like its nothing!!!
not saying all shows are going to run smooth all the time, but wego has been around long enough now, that shows should not have alot of screw ups...
yesterday's awards were all jacked up?? hate to be the guy that went up there to get his badass plaque :uh: just to be tolded sorry not you.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

To all that took up for me yesterdays @ trophy presentation, don't ever feel you have to take up for me. I've been called just about everything in the book the last 27 plus car shows. I even got a trophy thrown at my head. All we can do is explain why they didn't win and hopefully they'll be O.K. with your answer. If they don't understand then there's always security. But thanks anyway for everyone's help.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Aug 24 2009, 10:56 AM~14863934
> *I was the judge in Longview if this was the show you are speaking of...Since we all have full time jobs besides judging carshows the same judge doesn't always get to judge the same things. We all have been judging car shows for many years and most of us still compete in shows with our rides in our hometowns so we understand your concerns cause we are on both sides of the fence. We are human and we do make mistakes, we try to learn from them and improve in anyway possible.  :biggrin:
> *


its all good homie. next year will be a different story. the next one will score high even if a 3 yo judges it :0 no hard feeling. :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 24 2009, 04:23 PM~14867243
> *To all that took up for me yesterdays @ trophy presentation, don't ever feel you have to take up for me.  I've been called just about everything in the book the last 27 plus car shows.  I even got a trophy thrown at my head.  All we can do is explain why they didn't win and hopefully they'll be O.K. with your answer.  If they don't understand then there's always security.  But thanks anyway for everyone's help.
> *




Damn some take it a little too serious.....


Had a blast yesterday.... wish more cars would have showed up... but that wasn't going to stop us from having fun!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 24 2009, 05:23 PM~14867243
> *To all that took up for me yesterdays @ trophy presentation, don't ever feel you have to take up for me.  I've been called just about everything in the book the last 27 plus car shows.  I even got a trophy thrown at my head.  All we can do is explain why they didn't win and hopefully they'll be O.K. with your answer.  If they don't understand then there's always security.  But thanks anyway for everyone's help.
> *


damn sorry to hear that  i did see some guy gettin all loud till that cop walked up.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Aug 24 2009, 05:31 PM~14867298
> *Damn some take it a little too serious.....
> Had a blast yesterday.... wish more cars would have showed up... but that wasn't going to stop us from having fun!!!
> *


x2

i think yesterday was one of my best shows as far as being able to go around and meet alot of people and chill wit old friends and i think my whole club kept cheering for Tim during the hop lol.. i dunno who told them to do that  we went out there and had a hell of a time and they almost made me get on the bull but hell nahhhh :biggrin: 


already lookin forward to Houston in 2 weeks


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm not going to lie, I've been judging shows for 9 years now (damn, I'm getting old!) and I made 2 mistakes yesterday as far as classes. I actually think it's harder to judge a one-day show than a two-day...you have to rush to get it all done. Mistakes do happen occasionally, and I try to admit when I do make one. We are always trying to get improve and be the best possible. There were a few mistakes yesterday and again, I do apologize for the legitimate ones.

Also try to remember, we do say that it takes 3 entries to guarantee a class. When there aren't 3 entries in multiple classes, we try to combine them the best we can with similar cars. We do our best, we do it fair (no favoritism), and that's all I can ask of my judging crew. We are always looking to add more qualified judges, cause like WEGOWEB said, we do work full-time and do this when we can (if you haven't noticed, that's why I miss all the Saturday shows). I do appreciate the support and the feedback (if it's negative, I would rather you PM before putting us on blast). The reality is, WEGO was started to help keep lowriding alive...we need all the shows we can get.


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 24 2009, 04:24 PM~14867250
> *its all good homie. next year will be a different story. the next one will score high even if a 3 yo judges it :0    no hard feeling. :biggrin:
> *


Same here bro... :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Aug 24 2009, 05:58 PM~14867050
> *Good Point.........
> We also have full time jobs and then some, it just sucks to bust our ass spending hundreds if not thousands of dollars on our cars/bikes/trucks ect and it get over looked like its nothing!!!
> *


 i believe the entry forms do have a section for you to write any new mods that you want to point out so that they dont get over looked


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 24 2009, 11:32 PM~14870772
> *I'm not going to lie, I've been judging shows for 9 years now (damn, I'm getting old!) and I made 2 mistakes yesterday as far as classes.  I actually think it's harder to judge a one-day show than a two-day...you have to rush to get it all done.  Mistakes do happen occasionally, and I try to admit when I do make one.  We are always trying to get improve and be the best possible.  There were a few mistakes yesterday and again, I do apologize for the legitimate ones.
> 
> Also try to remember, we do say that it takes 3 entries to guarantee a class.  When there aren't 3 entries in multiple classes, we try to combine them the best we can with similar cars.  We do our best, we do it fair (no favoritism), and that's all I can ask of my judging crew.  We are always looking to add more qualified judges, cause like WEGOWEB said, we do work full-time and do this when we can (if you haven't noticed, that's why I miss all the Saturday shows).  I do appreciate the support and the feedback (if it's negative, I would rather you PM before putting us on blast).  The reality is, WEGO was started to help keep lowriding alive...we need all the shows we can get.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Wego TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 25 2009, 01:05 AM~14872277
> *i believe the entry forms do have a section for you to write any new mods that you want to point out so that they dont get over looked
> *


yes sirrr


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

WEGO TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls :wave:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

The Temple show was a good show, could of been more cars, but it was good anyway. I had fun and I wasn't lookin for no trophy, even though I know my shit raw! lol. I just wanted to come out and rep my club, since i'm the only one in Texas right now reppin. Good to see alot of love in the Lowrider scene, I been in the game for awile now and had alot of lo lo's. So don't think i'm all about big rims! lol. Ya'll boys doing ya'll thing with the Wego tour, keep it up!!!! See everyone out at future shows........


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Aug 25 2009, 06:06 PM~14878884
> *The Temple show was a good show, could of been more cars, but it was good anyway. I had fun and I wasn't lookin for no trophy, even though I know my shit raw! lol. I just wanted to come out and rep my club, since i'm the only one in Texas right now reppin. Good to see alot of love in the Lowrider scene, I been in the game for awile now and had alot of lo lo's. So don't think i'm all about big rims! lol. Ya'll boys doing ya'll thing with the Wego tour, keep it up!!!! See everyone out at future shows........
> 
> 
> ...


good to see you out at the show. aint seen ya in a min. i remember chillin in Killeen every weekend aint been out there in awhile since all the clubs started closing down. theres nowhere to party round here anymore


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 25 2009, 06:19 PM~14879655
> *good to see you out at the show. aint seen ya in a min. i remember chillin in Killeen every weekend aint been out there in awhile since all the clubs started closing down. theres nowhere to party round here anymore
> *



I been overseas homie fighting this so called war!! lol... I hear you dog on them lame ass clubs, thats why I stay at the crib..lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Aug 25 2009, 07:29 PM~14879794
> *I been overseas homie fighting this so called war!! lol... I hear you dog on them lame ass clubs, thats why I stay at the crib..lol
> *


glad to see you're here in the states now. welcome home bro. 4realz its not like it use to be around here.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wego


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Aug 25 2009, 06:06 PM~14878884
> *The Temple show was a good show, could of been more cars, but it was good anyway. I had fun and I wasn't lookin for no trophy, even though I know my shit raw! lol. I just wanted to come out and rep my club, since i'm the only one in Texas right now reppin. Good to see alot of love in the Lowrider scene, I been in the game for awile now and had alot of lo lo's. So don't think i'm all about big rims! lol. Ya'll boys doing ya'll thing with the Wego tour, keep it up!!!! See everyone out at future shows........
> 
> 
> ...


BAD AZZ XCALADE HOMIE! THEM ALL GOLDS ARE SO B E A U T I F U L !


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*

T


T


T




FOR WEGO  *_


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn good tour.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ill see everyone tomorrow down in Houston :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 1 2009, 08:56 PM~14954268
> *BAD AZZ XCALADE HOMIE!  THEM ALL GOLDS ARE SO B E A U T I F U L !
> *



appreciate it homie! Thats a clean as Fleet you got thier to big dog....i'm building one right now to......tryin to get it ready for next year....stay true brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Sep 2 2009, 08:57 AM~14957620
> *
> 
> T
> ...


x2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

this year is almost over  just 3 shows left


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *betoooo!*, miggy254

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hop it hop it


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

AWWWWRREEAAADDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, Cut N 3's
what's good homie. :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DownIIClown_@Sep 8 2009, 10:30 PM~15021846
> *   AWWWWRREEAAADDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


iam still keepin an eye out on that for u .. if i come across anything ill let ya know fo sho


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

this is the wego scion on 9 9 09


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2009, 06:01 AM~15048347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2009, 06:01 AM~15048347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm interesting. :scrutinize:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2009, 07:01 AM~15048347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's coming along!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt  

only 2 shows left.. cant believe this year is almost over. :tears:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Did a lot of careful reviewing and made some adjustments to the standings...Bumped a few cars up in their classes and caught a few shows I had missed for a few competitors (sorry Brian from Down II Clown and Puppet). If you think your scores are not right, please PM so I can verify them....we do make mistakes!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 24 2009, 12:28 AM~15171411
> *Did a lot of careful reviewing and made some adjustments to the standings...Bumped a few cars up in their classes and caught a few shows I had missed for a few competitors (sorry Brian from Down II Clown and Puppet).  If you think your scores are not right, please PM so I can verify them....we do make mistakes!
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking out. :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 24 2009, 01:28 AM~15171411
> *Did a lot of careful reviewing and made some adjustments to the standings...Bumped a few cars up in their classes and caught a few shows I had missed for a few competitors (sorry Brian from Down II Clown and Puppet).  If you think your scores are not right, please PM so I can verify them....we do make mistakes!
> 
> 
> ...


alreadyyyy  



TTT for Wego


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Torres Empire show looks like its gonna be a badazz show


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 21 2009, 03:39 PM~15425425
> *Torres Empire show looks like its gonna be a badazz show
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 22 2009, 11:49 AM~15434333
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


whyyy hello there cupcake


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2009, 04:46 PM~15437616
> *whyyy hello there cupcake
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* TTMFT for WEGO. *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

1 more show :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2009, 05:21 PM~15540759
> *1 more show  :biggrin:
> *


till we take club of the year again.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 12:10 PM~15570843
> *TTT
> *


u ready vato?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* What's up Miggy? * :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 6 2009, 09:44 AM~15580995
> * What's up Miggy?  :wave:
> *


whats good bro? u at home now or u still working?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2009, 09:00 AM~15581146
> *whats good bro? u at home now or u still working?
> *


* Chillin at home, got about 3 weeks off. * :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 6 2009, 10:03 AM~15581179
> * Chillin at home, got about 3 weeks off.  :biggrin:
> *


niceeeee see you in bout 2 weeks


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2009, 08:37 AM~15580925
> *u ready vato?
> *


yup.......what time on sat.......... im ready to party agian.....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 6 2009, 12:03 PM~15582439
> *yup.......what  time  on sat.......... im ready  to party  agian.....
> *


once i find out the set up time ill let cha know


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2009, 05:56 PM~15586168
> *once i find out the set up time ill let cha know
> *


ok........


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*Rollerz Only Toys 4 Tots Car Show -Sunday Dec. 13th Austin, TX* -CLICK


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

As I have always said, the WEGO sponsorship money is given back into the WEGO awards 100% (we don't make any money from WEGO itself). Every year we try to make the tour bigger and better than the year before. We had hoped to add 2nd and 3rd place cash prizes to all the categories this year. Sadly, our sponsors/participants have shorted us over $5,000 in cash awards. We have tried to wait patiently as they have promised to meet their obligations, but at this point it looks like a lost cause. We are going to file these breach of contracts with our attorney, but for now, we won't be able to offer the 2nd and 3rd place cash prizes. 

For the record, there are 3 people who still owe:
- Wild Toyz Kustoms in Austin
- Ghetto House Muzik / Street Grindaz (artists on the WWT)
- and one other artist that will remain unnamed as they seem to be honestly working to pay the balance they owe. 

The best thing you can do as a WEGO supporter is NOT support these businesses/artists. 

I have always promised 100% honesty with the WEGO sponsorship/funds....and this non-payment has left us paying for some of the trophies, etc. out of our own pocket. We've learned our lesson...all sponsors must pay 100% prior to the first show of 2010.....


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 12 2009, 12:31 AM~15640217
> *As I have always said, the WEGO sponsorship money is given back into the WEGO awards 100% (we don't make any money from WEGO itself).  Every year we try to make the tour bigger and better than the year before.  We had hoped to add 2nd and 3rd place cash prizes to all the categories this year.  Sadly, our sponsors/participants have shorted us over $5,000 in cash awards.  We have tried to wait patiently as they have promised to meet their obligations, but at this point it looks like a lost cause.  We are going to file these breach of contracts with our attorney, but for now, we won't be able to offer the 2nd and 3rd place cash prizes.
> 
> For the record, there are 3 people who still owe:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 12 2009, 08:15 AM~15642271
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texastycoon214 (Apr 8, 2008)

:nosad:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 12 2009, 07:15 AM~15642271
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texastycoon214_@Nov 12 2009, 11:12 AM~15643884
> *:nosad:
> *


aww shit Head Turnaz is on layitlow now :0 :wave: see yall at the show


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 11 2009, 10:31 PM~15640217
> *As I have always said, the WEGO sponsorship money is given back into the WEGO awards 100% (we don't make any money from WEGO itself).  Every year we try to make the tour bigger and better than the year before.  We had hoped to add 2nd and 3rd place cash prizes to all the categories this year.  Sadly, our sponsors/participants have shorted us over $5,000 in cash awards.  We have tried to wait patiently as they have promised to meet their obligations, but at this point it looks like a lost cause.  We are going to file these breach of contracts with our attorney, but for now, we won't be able to offer the 2nd and 3rd place cash prizes.
> 
> For the record, there are 3 people who still owe:
> ...


* Well that sucks to hear. O-well it's going to be a good show anyways. See you there. * :thumbsup:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

can you update the points for the hop


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 15 2009, 02:00 PM~15671329
> *can you update the points for the hop
> *


is this wha ur lookin for?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* The season is almost over. *


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

can you update the points for the hop


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ok i guess it's not :dunno:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 15 2009, 07:54 PM~15674116
> *ok i guess it's not  :dunno:
> *


that's what I was looking for thank you


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 15 2009, 10:06 PM~15675047
> *that's what I was looking for thank you
> *


de nada compa


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 05:01 PM~15682886
> *de nada compa
> *


don't let me see you on the freeway because I will race you again with the trailer back there with the car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 17 2009, 12:55 AM~15688067
> *don't let me see you on the freeway because I will race you again with the trailer back there with the car :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol dude i was doin like 90 and yall was still passin me up


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 09:09 AM~15689972
> *lol dude i was doin like 90 and yall was still passin me up
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Just a few days away. * :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 17 2009, 04:27 PM~15693640
> * Just a few days away.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: iam excitied.. workin on a few things for the show :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 06:30 PM~15695508
> *:yes: iam excitied.. workin on a few things for the show  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 19 2009, 09:26 AM~15713508
> *Bump TTT
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 19 2009, 09:26 AM~15713508
> *Bump TTT
> *


whats up homie 12 hr b4 we hit that road


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 19 2009, 07:44 PM~15719952
> *whats up homie 12 hr b4 we hit that road
> *


* Have a safe drive bro. *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 11 2009, 10:31 PM~15640217
> *As I have always said, the WEGO sponsorship money is given back into the WEGO awards 100% (we don't make any money from WEGO itself).  Every year we try to make the tour bigger and better than the year before.  We had hoped to add 2nd and 3rd place cash prizes to all the categories this year.  Sadly, our sponsors/participants have shorted us over $5,000 in cash awards.  We have tried to wait patiently as they have promised to meet their obligations, but at this point it looks like a lost cause.  We are going to file these breach of contracts with our attorney, but for now, we won't be able to offer the 2nd and 3rd place cash prizes.
> 
> For the record, there are 3 people who still owe:
> ...


damn this sucks. my 6 yo son is gonna be pissed. he thinks he is going to win a trophy and cash.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------

